# Enable MRV using your home networking



## Doug Brott

First a disclaimer ..

DIRECTV's preferred method of enabling MRV is via their MRV upgrade path which includes adding DECA and SWiM as necessary in addition to upgrading any splitters, receivers or multiswitches. This is DIRECTV's Connected Home initiative.

However, if you want to use your own home networking, you can do so. You will still need to pay the $3/month MRV fee (called 'whole home DVR service') and it will need to be activated on your account. Here is the procedure to get that accomplished:

*NOTE:* If you are ordering DECA/SWiM, *DO NOT* follow this procedure. Simply order DECA/SWiM and MRV will work out the way it's supposed to.

Below Procedure replaced: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177590

[strike]This procedure is for those folks who want to use their own home networking and continue to enjoy Multiroom viewing.[/strike]


[strike]Call 1-800-531-5000[/strike]
[strike]Give Your Phone # when prompted[/strike]
[strike]At the main menu voice prompt say "Whole Home DVR Service"
At this point you should be connected to an agent[/strike]
[strike]Tell the agent that you have been participating in the '_Whole Home DVR Service beta_' and you want to enable '_MRV-Capability_' so that you can activate '_Whole Home DVR Service_' on your account[/strike]
[strike]Ask the CSR to cancel (or do not enter) the Connected Home upgrade screen
[strike]Ask the CSR to enter 'Account Attributes' (under the same drop down as adding services) and choose 'Create New'. The only option here is 'MRV-Capability' and it should be set to '*u*' (for unsupported) with mostly defaults. At this point, you have enabled the 'MRV' flag and you could (in theory) order from the web page. I saw it when viewing my account via the web.[/strike]
[strike]Once this has been set, the CSR will have to exit your account information and then reenter your account information screen so that the information refreshes.[/strike]
[strike]At this point, the CSR can now enable "Whole Home DVR Service"[/strike]

[strike]Sometimes CSRs are having trouble finding 'Account Attributes' menu .. It's apparently on the far right hand side of the screen and hard to find. But once they get to this area, it usually goes smooth.

There have been a small number of CSRs that truly do not have access to this menu .. In this case the CSR may need to have authorization turned on first. This does not seem to be a rule, but more an exception.[/strike]


----------



## Doug Brott

The MRV National Release Discussion thread can be found here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=176749


----------



## Doug Brott

If you have the Choice Xtra + HDDVR package (a legacy package no longer available), you may have problems using this procedure. The only way to fix this currently is to switch to the Choice Xtra package and add both HD Service and DVR Service.

If you make this adjustment to your account, it will cost you $1/month for the same package. Do not make the adjustment if you do not want to pay this additional $1/month.

It is possible (perhaps even likely) that DIRECTV will resolve this in the next few days so that folks with Choice Xtra + HDDVR can add Whole Home DVR Service without switching packages.

The $3/month charge for Whole Home DVR Service applies regardless of any package change. If you have Whole Home DVR Service, it's $3/month ..


----------



## gregftlaud

I currently have my HR20-100 and HR20-700 hardwired thru my network to get MRV and it works great. I'm really confused with all these posts about DECA. I'm going to pay for MRV but can I still use it with my network or do I have to have an installer come out and install DECA?

Thanks


----------



## jpitlick

gregftlaud said:


> I currently have my HR20-100 and HR20-700 hardwired thru my network to get MRV and it works great. I'm really confused with all these posts about DECA. I'm going to pay for MRV but can I still use it with my network or do I have to have an installer come out and install DECA?
> 
> Thanks


You do not need DECA. The confusion seems to be that D* did not consider customers that have existing wired networks when they decided to go public MRV.


----------



## Doug Brott

jpitlick said:


> You do not need DECA. The confusion seems to be that D* did not consider customers that have existing wired networks when they decided to go public MRV.


This is not entirely true .. The original plan did not include allowing home networks for MRV at all .. DIRECTV decided to include a mechanism for doing this which has proven to be helpful to a number of folks.


----------



## gregftlaud

Ok i'm on hold with the advanced department at directv and those instructions u said to give the CSR she said she didnt have access to those menu options. These people are clueless ugh. This is the 3rd CSR now i've spoken with the first 2 had no clue what i was talking about. She spoke with a supervisor and they say i need DECA. UGHHHH!!!

The CSR says she doesnt have an "account attributes" screen to go into. What should I tell her to do??


----------



## Doug Brott

If you have the Choice Xtra + HDDVR legacy package, you may have problems getting whole home DVR service turned on.


----------



## mfeinstein

Called yesterday and didn't get very far in getting MRV enabled for my home network. CSR was courteous and helpful, but unable to follow the procedure outlined by Doug.

Called again today and luckily I was the second beta tester that this CSR had heard from. He knew exactly what to do, and I was set up within a few minutes.


----------



## gregftlaud

well yah i had that package but she changed it to a new package so i could get it but she still cant do it. doesnt have an "account attributes" screen to get into she said.


----------



## Scrib

gregftlaud said:


> well yah i had that package but she changed it to a new package so i could get it but she still cant do it. doesnt have an "account attributes" screen to get into she said.


It's not a screen...

"Ask the CSR to enter 'Account Attributes' *(under the same drop down as adding services)*"


----------



## gregftlaud

i did she said she didnt have that option. i just called it a screen that's my phrase. when i told her to enter account attributes she said she didnt have that option. now i got transferred to tech and they say they cant go into account attributes either. they all say i have to have deca they have no clue that people are doing mrv thru a network.


----------



## nashpatrick

Worked perfect for me. In fact, got a CSR who had already done this for someone earlier today. I did have to upgrade to the new package, so 4 dollars a month total. Thanks for the directions Doug!


----------



## Marvin

Doug Brott said:


> If you have the Choice Xtra + HDDVR legacy package, you may have problems getting whole home DVR service turned on.


What about TC+ with HD and DVR service? I dont want to try and add this for $3 and then get dinged another $1 or whatever the difference is between this and what the current equivalent package is, its barely worth it to me at $3.


----------



## gregftlaud

spoke with customer retention they wont add the mrv service for 3/month either say i neeed deca. a supervisor in the same dept said the same thing. i dont know what to do


----------



## trido

I have been beta testing MRV also just fine,however I have a H23 BUT have not received the official firmware upgrade that enable MRV.

Do I need to keep running an old beta version and call in to ad MRV to account? Or is the final H23 firmware out there now?

Thanks



mfeinstein said:


> Called yesterday and didn't get very far in getting MRV enabled for my home network. CSR was courteous and helpful, but unable to follow the procedure outlined by Doug.
> 
> Called again today and luckily I was the second beta tester that this CSR had heard from. He knew exactly what to do, and I was set up within a few minutes.


----------



## xmguy

I'm on the Choice Xtra + HDDVR legacy package. Can I not add MRV without changing my package?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

I just activated WHDVR took about 5 mins with Dougs instructions


----------



## gregftlaud

OH FINALLY! I called back 5 times and finally got an older lady named Doris (funny coincedence with the DORIS documentation dont u think?) and she was very patient........went into the DORIS documentation......found the account attributes area (she said it was at the very edge of her screen) and she got me activated. At least i think she did.....under setup----multi room-----status it says activated plus i see a prorated charge for whole home dvr service on my direct recent activity. 2.5 hrs that took. She said she had never been trained on how to activate MRV for people with home networks. Only trained on DECA. Cha-Ching Directv is trying to make some money here making people get DECA. She thanked me b/c she said now she knows what to do the next time someone calls in with a home network. This one woman in customer retention was extremely rude. I was going back and forth with her and she finally....literally screamed at me......"YOU HAVE TO HAVE DECA TO GET MRV.....THE BETA IS OVER!!!". That is when I called back and got this last nice lady. I told her to tell her supervisors about us home networking people and pass the info on to their superiors so more people wont have to go thru this. Oh, the humanity! lol


----------



## xmetalx

Pretty sad that customers have to walk the 'trained' CSR through the steps in their system. Also, that Agents or even supervisors are refusing to follow their training for this issue. 

The OP's instructions are fairly accurate though, for adding MRV unsupported service. Account attributes dropdown, New, mrvcompatible, set value to U, then add the Whole Home Service normally using Rio services. Should take about 1-2 mnutes max..


----------



## gregftlaud

I think this is a case of laziness on the part of these CSR's who cant get the job done. B/c the lady who finally got this resolved for me said the "account attributes" dropdown is right on the edge or their screens. These csr's are just not looking carefully or hard enuf. I guess if it doesnt smack them in the face they wont find it!


----------



## xmetalx

gregftlaud said:


> I think this is a case of laziness on the part of these CSR's who cant get the job done. B/c the lady who finally got this resolved for me said the "account attributes" dropdown is right on the edge or their screens. These csr's are just not looking carefully or hard enuf. I guess if it doesnt smack them in the face they wont find it!


Well, to be fair, it IS hard to find, and the info on how to add the MRV unsupported service is even harder.. unless you know to look for it, or read through ALL the MRV Q&A, you won't find it.


----------



## sigma1914

xmetalx said:


> Well, to be fair, it IS hard to find, and the info on how to add the MRV unsupported service is even harder.. unless you know to look for it, or read through ALL the MRV Q&A, you won't find it.


Can we call you to set us up? :lol:


----------



## gregftlaud

It's hard to find???? U got to be kidding me. These CSR's jobs are to be able to do things like this. That is their job. Hard to find , my butt. And if it's so hard then how does that explain the many people that have called in and got the CSR to activate it in 5-20 minutes then those of us that takes hours. It's incompetence. It's their job, they should know how to do it!!!! Give me a break, hard to find. I can just imagine at my job if I couldnt get something done......that was my job......and told my boss : "well it's just hard". I'd be fired on the spot.


----------



## NVTanner

They told me the ethernet version of MRV will be shut down on 5/20 and I HAD to purchase DECA. I got tired to hanging on the phone and said bye. I'll have to call another time and get someone more intelligent.


----------



## xmetalx

gregftlaud said:


> It's incompetence. It's their job, they should know how to do it!!!! Give me a break, hard to find. I can just imagine at my job if I couldnt get something done......that was my job......and told my boss : "well it's just hard". I'd be fired on the spot.


I completely, wholeheartedly agree. I was trying to give them the benefit of the doubt (sometimes I'm a bit too nice).

And sigma, nope  I don't touch an account unless I have to


----------



## sigma1914

xmetalx said:


> And sigma, nope  I don't touch an account unless I have to


Awww man. 

I think us DBSTalk Club Members should have "special CSR" to help us. :lol:


----------



## larry976

For those of us who have been using it in beta, it there a specific time when it will stop working if we don't call DirecTV and add it.


----------



## Davenlr

larry976 said:


> For those of us who have been using it in beta, it there a specific time when it will stop working if we don't call DirecTV and add it.


May 20th


----------



## gregftlaud

My question is. Since home networking is unsupported will there ever be a software update for the HR20's that might screw us home networked mrv users over? One that might make it only possible to get MRV via DECA?

And yah I know u were kidding about a special CSR for us. But I've had DirecTV for 14years. Seems like being a customer for so long would get me better treatment than CSR's giving up and sending me in an endless transfer loop!


----------



## longrider

Marvin said:


> What about TC+ with HD and DVR service? I dont want to try and add this for $3 and then get dinged another $1 or whatever the difference is between this and what the current equivalent package is, its barely worth it to me at $3.


That is what I have and had no problems adding WHDS. I also have an H20 (which I know wont work for remote) and they did not force me to upgrade it. This is good as I will never watch a remote program in the office and dont want to start a new commitment


----------



## Shades228

I would recommend using the contact us/email feature to get this enabled. Most people have had success and you don't have to spend more time than the initial email.

It's obvious that this information was not made available and until it gets out of the "brand new" status I think more headaches, for you and the agents, will ensue.


----------



## boxster99t

I just activated mine--the CSR I talked with had done it before, so it only took a few minutes. And he threw in the HD extra pack for 90 days free, which I've had before. Still think MRV should be free for those that had been doing the beta and ran their own network, but that's life.


----------



## byronmphillips

first call directv about 11:30pm. got northern alabama. rep very nice but did not have a clue about what i was telling him about to whole home drv service. told him i had legacy programming on my account and that would keep my account from being activated. told him i would need to change my programming package (cost about a dollar more per month). he kept telling me that my equipment would have to be upgraded & i kept telling him that was incorrect. anyway after about 40 minutes and several holds i thanked the rep and told him that his information was not correct. so i called again a got a rep who knew exactly what to do. if your programming was grandfathered as mind had been you have to remove that programming package. i will only cost $1 more per month. this rep. removed old programming package added $3 per month fee for multi-rooom dvr. online my account said activated. a check of my receivers say activated! the second rep. was excellent and willing to listen (or maybe knew what she was doing).

i have had my dvrs networked since day one of the beta. standard def worked fine over wireless n, but the very best way to go is to hardwire your receivers for hd programming to work.

i have 3 hd dvrs connected using a legacy connection for the directv services all the receiver are connected using ethernet.


----------



## gregftlaud

I just hope they dont pull the plug on doing mrv via the ethernet port somehow with a software update. Seems like Dtv didnt school their CSR's on people that use their own home network to use MRV and are pushing them to upgrade people to DECA which means more $$$$$$$$. Please tell me that the ethernet port on the dvr's will always work for MRV as long as MRV is activated.


----------



## Spoffo

gregftlaud said:


> I just hope they dont pull the plug on doing mrv via the ethernet port somehow with a software update. Seems like Dtv didnt school their CSR's on people that use their own home network to use MRV and are pushing them to upgrade people to DECA which means more $$$$$$$$. Please tell me that the ethernet port on the dvr's will always work for MRV as long as MRV is activated.


I can't say absolutely, but every MRV-capable receiver except the HR-24 uses the ethernet port even with DECA (via a little ethernet pigtail from the Deca adaptor.) Those receivers have no way of knowing whether that ethernet connection goes to DECA, a CAT5 connection, a wireless bridge or whatever, and I'm almost certain that having them get internet via the co-ax connection (like the HR24) would take a hardware change, not just firmware.

So unless Direct decides to trash and replace almost all the HD DVRs out there, I think MRV via your home network is safe. (Whether it works as well as with DECA is something else.)


----------



## TBlazer07

Spoffo said:


> I can't say absolutely, but every MRV-capable receiver except the HR-24 uses the ethernet port even with DECA (via a little ethernet pigtail from the Deca adaptor.) Those receivers have no way of knowing whether that ethernet connection goes to DECA, a CAT5 connection, a wireless bridge or whatever, and I'm almost certain that having them get internet via the co-ax connection (like the HR24) would take a hardware change, not just firmware.
> 
> So unless Direct decides to trash and replace almost all the HD DVRs out there, I think MRV via your home network is safe. (Whether it works as well as with DECA is something else.)


WRONG. They could easily turn off MRV for ethernet customers if they wanted to do so. They can simply set the MRV SERVICE flag to DISABLED if there is no DECA FLAG set to ENABLED in your account. A simple script. It wouldn't matter if your ethernet connection was enabled. MRV is a SERVICE (like HD or DVR) and can easily be switched on or off.


----------



## Satchaser

Marvin said:


> What about TC+ with HD and DVR service? I dont want to try and add this for $3 and then get dinged another $1 or whatever the difference is between this and what the current equivalent package is, its barely worth it to me at $3.


I too have TC+ with HD and DVR Service. I am using a combination of wired and wireless (DVR's are wired and HD receivers wireless). I called yesterday (5/14) and was able to have it connected in about 10 minutes. I was lucky in that I had to have a replacement H21-200 activated and the CSR transferred me to Whole House Viewing.

I did not have to change anything on my programming.


----------



## Doug Brott

gregftlaud said:


> It's hard to find???? U got to be kidding me. These CSR's jobs are to be able to do things like this. That is their job. Hard to find , my butt. And if it's so hard then how does that explain the many people that have called in and got the CSR to activate it in 5-20 minutes then those of us that takes hours. It's incompetence. It's their job, they should know how to do it!!!! Give me a break, hard to find. I can just imagine at my job if I couldnt get something done......that was my job......and told my boss : "well it's just hard". I'd be fired on the spot.


As much as we'd all like a perfect world, you've got to consider that being a low level CSR is probably a relatively poor paying job, and for this job you get to be yelled at by customers while you keep a happy face.

The unfortunate truth of the matter is that some of these folks are probably new to the job and they haven't really learned the regular stuff, let alone the special things like this one. Also, it's easy to sit back and say that it should be easy. I too think it would be easy, but I've been an IT guy for 20+ years now. I'm used to walking through support systems (have even written a few in my life) and I can quickly learn what's going on. Heck, I even helped write a procedure, including the Choice Xtra + HDDVR exception, in just over 24 hours with zero direct access to their systems. But I realize, easy for me doesn't mean easy for everyone.

Not every person is as technically inclined as the folks here. If someone asked me to scale a mountain, I'd find that to be impossible, but there are people that could go right up to it and shimmy right up .. calling it easy. Some of these CSRs mean well but it's often like trying to write with your left hand when you're right handed. It takes some effort.

The best I can offer is that it's not a perfect world and it would be great if it were. But since it's not a perfect world (a fact we know), why make it harder on yourself? Use your technical inclination to help guide the CSRs through the maze and get your problem fixed. It's a win for you and yeah, it may be a win for the CSR as well. Don't let the process frustrate you .. take it as a challenge, something to win. Success can be achieved.


----------



## Doug Brott

gregftlaud said:


> I just hope they dont pull the plug on doing mrv via the ethernet port somehow with a software update. Seems like Dtv didnt school their CSR's on people that use their own home network to use MRV and are pushing them to upgrade people to DECA which means more $$$$$$$$. Please tell me that the ethernet port on the dvr's will always work for MRV as long as MRV is activated.


Solid Signal and others sell DECA equipment via the retail channel .. So the unsupported method for activation will remain.

Home Networking w/Ethernet will not be going away, but I do suspect many folks here to begin the process of switching away from the older receivers and ending up with more and more DECA equipped receivers.


----------



## Doug Brott

Satchaser said:


> I too have TC+ with HD and DVR Service. I am using a combination of wired and wireless (DVR's are wired and HD receivers wireless). I called yesterday (5/14) and was able to have it connected in about 10 minutes. I was lucky in that I had to have a replacement H21-200 activated and the CSR transferred me to Whole House Viewing.
> 
> I did not have to change anything on my programming.


The only package that I'm sure has a problem is the Choice Xtra + HDDVR package. All other legacy packages do not appear to have this problem (although there could be others).

The problem is that these packages have the 'HD Service' flag turned off. I suspect so that you don't get billed the $10 HD Service fee. But HD service is allowed with that package.

You can check by going into the web page and looking under 'HD Service' If it is asking you to activate, then the flag is NOT set for you.

The following flags MUST be set before you can add Whole Home DVR Service to your account .. HD Service, DVR Service, MRV Compatibility.

Those with Choice Xtra + HDDVR are missing the HD Service flag and Whole Home DVR Service will remain grayed out.

The workaround if you want to add it now (without waiting for DIRECTV to fix - or not fix - the problem) is to convert your Choice Xtra + HDDVR service to Choice Xtra with HD Service & DVR Service added. If you do this, it will cost you $1/month more for your base package. However, all of the right flags will be set now and then you can add the whole home DVR service to your account.

yes, it's a bit convoluted, but it is one way to make sure you are all set.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Doug Brott said:


> The only package that I'm sure has a problem is the Choice Xtra + HDDVR package. ....
> 
> The workaround if you want to add it now (without waiting for DIRECTV to fix - or not fix - the problem) is to convert your Choice Xtra + HDDVR service to Choice Xtra with HD Service & DVR Service added. If you do this, it will cost you $1/month more for your base package. However, all of the right flags will be set now and then you can add the whole home DVR service to your account.


I can testify firsthand that both the situation and solution are absolutely correct as Doug reported them in this excellent post immediately above here. Nice work on the research and resolution.


----------



## cadet502

I sent a note thru the email system hoping to avoid some time spent on the phone.

They say they'll get back to me in 48 hours. No problem there, but now I have a question.

If I activate the "unsupported" home network, and later (in a month or two when I'm not so busy) decide to go for SWM/DECA will the special upgrade pricing still be available, or did I just disqualify myself?



.


----------



## basementman

Doug, thanks for your tips.

I have been on the beta for a while with my own gigabit ethernet network and have really come to depend on the MRV service. It's not perfect, but almost as good as having the file on the local drive. Most times I can't tell much of a difference at all.

My question seems simple, but here goes:

Which route will give me better performance, reliability and capabilities - using my existing ethernet, or upgrading to the DECA equipment? Or is it a wash?

I have an HR20-100, an HR20-700 and an HR21-100.

Thanks.


----------



## joed32

basementman said:


> Doug, thanks for your tips.
> 
> I have been on the beta for a while with my own gigabit ethernet network and have really come to depend on the MRV service. It's not perfect, but almost as good as having the file on the local drive. Most times I can't tell much of a difference at all.
> 
> My question seems simple, but here goes:
> 
> Which route will give me better performance, reliability and capabilities - using my existing ethernet, or upgrading to the DECA equipment? Or is it a wash?
> 
> I have an HR20-100, an HR20-700 and an HR21-100.
> 
> Thanks.


I have an HR20-100 and they are going to swap it out with a new DVR. I asked which one and she said "the new one". I took that to mean an HR24 at least I hope so. That made the deal for me so I went with DECA just for the free DVR.


----------



## ozonedan

Doug Brott said:


> The only package that I'm sure has a problem is the Choice Xtra + HDDVR package. All other legacy packages do not appear to have this problem (although there could be others).
> 
> The problem is that these packages have the 'HD Service' flag turned off. I suspect so that you don't get billed the $10 HD Service fee. But HD service is allowed with that package.
> 
> You can check by going into the web page and looking under 'HD Service' If it is asking you to activate, then the flag is NOT set for you.
> 
> The following flags MUST be set before you can add Whole Home DVR Service to your account .. HD Service, DVR Service, MRV Compatibility.
> 
> Those will Choice Xtra + HDDVR are missing the HD Service flag and Whole Home DVR Service will remain grayed out.
> 
> The workaround if you want to add it now (without waiting for DIRECTV to fix - or not fix - the problem) is to convert your Choice Xtra + HDDVR service to Choice Xtra with HD Service & DVR Service added. If you do this, it will cost you $1/month more for your base package. However, all of the right flags will be set now and then you can add the whole home DVR service to your account.
> 
> yes, it's a bit convoluted, but it is one way to make sure you are all set.


Also, when you finally get to someone who knows their stuff and it gets added to your account, you will see that the "Opt in/Opt out" button on your DVR under "Multi room" will be gone.


----------



## Doug Brott

cadet502 said:


> If I activate the "unsupported" home network, and later (in a month or two when I'm not so busy) decide to go for SWM/DECA will the special upgrade pricing still be available, or did I just disqualify myself?


I have no idea .. I suspect it will be around a while, but pricing is always subject to change. Just as with anything else, if you see a good deal, you might want to jump on it while it's available.


----------



## Doug Brott

You'll find that a lot of people will argue that Ethernet is "better" but here are the facts:

Ethernet is unsupported by DIRECTV, but DIRECTV has allowed a path for it to be activated. It does work and many folks are happy with the the results. You will save the $150 (or less) charge for getting DECA installed.

DECA is the supported path for DIRECTV. So any changes to infrastructure or any "fixes" that need to be done will fall into this category just fine. DECA is optimized for MRV traffic. DECA is as good as or better than any Ethernet setup for MRV.

So in basic terms, there is some overlap where it's a wash in performance between DECA/Ethernet, but on the whole, DECA will provide the more reliable/stable solution.

In your case, it is most likely a decision as to whether or not you want to spend the extra dollars & time to get DECA set up. If you're adamant against that added cost, then I'd say stick with what you have and get the service turned on using the instruction I provided. If the cost means little to you then I'd say have DECA added to your system so that both your MRV network and your home network can perform even better.



basementman said:


> Doug, thanks for your tips.
> 
> I have been on the beta for a while with my own gigabit ethernet network and have really come to depend on the MRV service. It's not perfect, but almost as good as having the file on the local drive. Most times I can't tell much of a difference at all.
> 
> My question seems simple, but here goes:
> 
> Which route will give me better performance, reliability and capabilities - using my existing ethernet, or upgrading to the DECA equipment? Or is it a wash?
> 
> I have an HR20-100, an HR20-700 and an HR21-100.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## GirkMonster

I called yesterday and despite having a CSR who hadn't done the unsupported activation...she was very patient and courteous and we walked through it. She put me on hold once to talk to tech to figure out why she wasn't finding the account activation menu. In the end, she was very appreciative of my knowledge and patience and by the time we were finished, she was confident that she could do it again for the next caller (you're welcome). 

That's part of the CE process, in my opinion, helping them work out the bugs.


----------



## jhburke

Just called DirecTV to add MRV. 1st CSR instantly transferred me to someone else. She listened to Doug Brott's instructions, and said she understood but it wouldn't work. She checked with someone else for 5 minutes, then came back and said she could do it very easily, but with a different method. Then voila, it is now activated. Maybe DirecTV has updated some of its systems to make it easier to do now.

John


----------



## KenW

Email seems safer to me as well. For those who were successful, what did you include? Did you add Doug's instructions? The DORIS reference?


----------



## hjones4841

Again, please make sure that you don't have the Choice Xtra + HDDVR package (a legacy package no longer available) before you even call to turn on the Whole Home service. Thas is what I had and the upgrade will not work. Spent an hour with a CSR working thru this - taught her what to do using Doug's instructions. Had to upgrade package before the options showed up on her screen. Checked my account status online and the Whole Home service now appears. 

Thanks, folks. Saved me $150 for the DECA install!


----------



## jasonc213

Doug, your steps are "close" to what the actual screens look like, but there are a couple steps that your missing, specifically about the "account attributes" part on. I've been a tech support guy at other companies, and just in general a computer guy in my personal life, so I'm always messing around with stuff like that, but I am not in the tech support dept with DTV, however I do personally have the access to enable MRV. I know I have never been trained by DTV personally about adding the service this way, however I learned on my own. (I'm still not sure if we are technically allowed to via this method, as when we were trained what you are calling the "preferred" method, we were officially told this is the way it HAD to be done.) Your way works, but I'm just curious how you figured out how to do it that way, without any direct access to the system? 

Also to note, the account attributes screen is fairly hidden, I have never personally used it, and can't think of any other use for it that any CSR in either technical, retention, or billing would even use, so I can see why people would have problems getting someone who knows where that screen is. Best thing I could say to people trying this method, is just cross your fingers when you call and hope you get someone who knows what your talking about, but try not to get upset at DTV for not training agents on an "unsupported" method similar to how were not trained on assising with adding hard drives to dvr's, etc.


----------



## gregftlaud

So with MRV via home networked going into unsupported phase and alot of people upgrading to DECA to get it.........will my MRV work as flawless as it does now? I have both of my hr20's hardwired to my router and never have any problems with MRV. Not even a hitch in the video.


----------



## Doug Brott

jasonc213 said:


> Doug, your steps are "close" to what the actual screens look like, but there are a couple steps that your missing, specifically about the "account attributes" part on. I've been a tech support guy at other companies, and just in general a computer guy in my personal life, so I'm always messing around with stuff like that, but I am not in the tech support dept with DTV, however I do personally have the access to enable MRV. I know I have never been trained by DTV personally about adding the service this way, however I learned on my own. (I'm still not sure if we are technically allowed to via this method, as when we were trained what you are calling the "preferred" method, we were officially told this is the way it HAD to be done.) Your way works, but I'm just curious how you figured out how to do it that way, without any direct access to the system?
> 
> Also to note, the account attributes screen is fairly hidden, I have never personally used it, and can't think of any other use for it that any CSR in either technical, retention, or billing would even use, so I can see why people would have problems getting someone who knows where that screen is. Best thing I could say to people trying this method, is just cross your fingers when you call and hope you get someone who knows what your talking about, but try not to get upset at DTV for not training agents on an "unsupported" method similar to how were not trained on assising with adding hard drives to dvr's, etc.


Thanks for the insight .. As for how I figured it out, it was by trial and error and a really good/patient/persistent CSR. I kept giving him hints based on what I'd been told, but had no idea on how to make it happen. Once he figured it out on the system, I asked how it was accomplished and the instructions were born.

Bottom line is that a CSR helped me out with the instructions as I needed to do this myself. I actually have DECA already and needed to get the service turned on.

I have no doubt that it is a never-used menu. Apparently the ONLY flag that can be set in that screen is MRV-Compatibility. That just became available 2 days ago so until then, there would have never been a reason to use that menu and in fact, that menu may not have even existed before two days ago. I just don't know.

The other piece was the Choice Xtra + HDDVR issue. Whole Home DVR Service needs the HD Flag set, but apparently it is left unset if you have Choice Xtra + HDDVR. That caused a second set of problems.

So to answer your specific question: "I'm just curious how you figured out how to do it that way, without any direct access to the system?" .. This is actually what I'm good at. Identifying flaws in existing processes and improving efficiency. For me it really wasn't that hard, but I completely understand why this is complicated for a lot of folks.

Hopefully my instruction saved (and continues to save) the CSRs a whole lot of time and frustration.


----------



## Doug Brott

gregftlaud said:


> So with MRV via home networked going into unsupported phase and alot of people upgrading to DECA to get it.........will my MRV work as flawless as it does now? I have both of my hr20's hardwired to my router and never have any problems with MRV. Not even a hitch in the video.


Should work fine for the foreseeable future .. If you are happy now, I wouldn't worry too much. There may come a time where that changes, but you may have all HR24s at that point anyway and it wouldn't show up as an issue. In other words, don't let it bother you, just enjoy MRV


----------



## jasonc213

gregftlaud said:


> So with MRV via home networked going into unsupported phase and alot of people upgrading to DECA to get it.........will my MRV work as flawless as it does now? I have both of my hr20's hardwired to my router and never have any problems with MRV. Not even a hitch in the video.


Did you eventually get the MRV Service added to your account?


----------



## limestone

hjones4841 said:


> Again, please make sure that you don't have the Choice Xtra + HDDVR package (a legacy package no longer available) before you even call to turn on the Whole Home service. Thas is what I had and the upgrade will not work. Spent an hour with a CSR working thru this - taught her what to do using Doug's instructions. Had to upgrade package before the options showed up on her screen. Checked my account status online and the Whole Home service now appears.
> 
> Thanks, folks. Saved me $150 for the DECA install!


Same with me... had to change to a standard package. One additional quirk - apparently somehow "mrv compatibility" had already been created on my account. I kept trying to tell the csr to select/add it, and she kept trying to select/add it again (bless her) without realizing we could have skipped that step and just checked "u" for unsupported.

First csr couldn't do it and sent me to technical support. Total time = 90 minutes. But I'm good to go, and "beta" has disappeared and everything is working.

Thanks to all of you and especially Doug!


----------



## hjones4841

limestone said:


> Same with me... had to change to a standard package. One additional quirk - apparently somehow "mrv compatibility" had already been created on my account. I kept trying to tell the csr to select/add it, and she kept trying to select/add it again (bless her) without realizing we could have skipped that step and just checked "u" for unsupported.
> 
> First csr couldn't do it and sent me to technical support. Total time = 90 minutes. But I'm good to go, and "beta" has disappeared and everything is working.
> 
> Thanks to all of you and especially Doug!


I got lucky and had a very patient and curteous CSR (thinking back, I don't really remember getting one that wasn't). I did have to tell her a couple of times about the required package change and had to read Doug's instructions a couple of times. Turned out she already had the DORIS instructions up - she just could not make the change until the package was changed to a non-legacy one.

Patience on your part is also the key. It is apparent that they haven't been adequately trained. At least one more CSR now knows what to do


----------



## syphix

I changed my plan online from the legacy Choice Xtra+HDDVR to the Choice Xtra package. HD Access & DVR service stayed active automatically, and it allowed me to activate Whole Home DVR Service on my own (verified by the removal of "beta" on my DVR's multiroom settings).

All in all, my bill will be $4 more instead of $3 more, but it was a LOT easier and less of a headache than calling and dealing with DirecTV's CSR's for another 40 minutes. I spent a total of 75 minutes on the phone with them yesterday trying to avoid changing packages. One CSR claimed she couldn't do it because it didn't show on my account that I already had a SWiM. I tried to tell her that a SWiM is not necessary for MRV. We went around in circles for minutes until I conceded to her "knowledge" on the matter.


----------



## zums

Question - If I change my programming package from the Choice Xtra + HDDVR legacy package that I currently have so I'm able to enable MRV over my existing network that I have been using, does this have any effect on extending my commitment like adding new hardware does?

The extra $1 doesnt phase me but I really dont want to extend my commitment at this point since my current commitment has expired. Thanks!


----------



## cadet502

KenW said:


> Email seems safer to me as well. For those who were successful, what did you include? Did you add Doug's instructions? The DORIS reference?


Well, the first try at email was unsuccesful,



> Subject
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Whole Home DVR Service (MRV)
> 
> Discussion Thread
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Response (Jason H ID W2773) - 05/15/2010 11:08 AM
> Dear Mr. K____,
> 
> Thank you for writing. I'm glad to hear of your interest in our Whole-Home DVR Service, and I'm happy to assist you.
> 
> While I understand that your DIRECTV receivers are connected via Ethernet, please note that upgrading to Whole-Home DVR Service requires the use of a network connection created with coaxial cable, DECAs, potential Band-Stop Filters, potential receiver swaps, and a SWiM install, which may include an entirely new dish. A professional installation is required to ensure that you have a network connection that performs optimally with all the correct equipment.
> 
> For more information on what all you will require for Whole-Home DVR service, please call us at 1-800-531-5000. One of our specialists will be happy to answer all of your questions and assist you with your order.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Jay H.
> W2773
> DIRECTV Resolution Specialist
> 
> P.S. Have a question? Anytime, any topic, instant answers - support.directv.com. The Answer Center provides you helpful information, 24/7, all at your fingertips.
> 
> Customer (K___________) - 05/14/2010 02:06 PM
> Hi. I have my receivers connected via my home network (ethernet) and would like to enable Whole Home DVR Service (MRV). I do not need any new equipment.
> 
> I understand that in order to enable the service, I need to have a new account attribute added to my account. I've been told: "Ask the CSR to enter 'Account Attributes' and choose 'Create New'. The only option here is 'MRV-Capability' and it should be set to 'u' (for unsupported"
> 
> Please set this flag on my account so that I can enable this service. Regards,
> K________


So I spent 15 min on the phone with a very nice CSR who was unable to follow what I was asking for. She claimed nothing showed up to "create new" so I thanked her for her time and went back to email.

I copied Dougs instructions into a reply email, we'll se how that goes.

The thing that discourages me the most is the limited amount of time we are being given to 1. get the unsupported version in place and 2. schedule an upgrade. I'm travelling this week and have guests coming on the weekend, I can't possibly schedule an upgrade before the end of the month.

Worst come to worst, we may have to see how we do without MRV for a week or so, who knows, might save me 3 bucks a month. (doubt it  )

.


----------



## henryld

syphix said:


> I changed my plan online from the legacy Choice Xtra+HDDVR to the Choice Xtra package. HD Access & DVR service stayed active automatically, and it allowed me to activate Whole Home DVR Service on my own (verified by the removal of "beta" on my DVR's multiroom settings).
> 
> All in all, my bill will be $4 more instead of $3 more, but it was a LOT easier and less of a headache than calling and dealing with DirecTV's CSR's for another 40 minutes. I spent a total of 75 minutes on the phone with them yesterday trying to avoid changing packages. One CSR claimed she couldn't do it because it didn't show on my account that I already had a SWiM. I tried to tell her that a SWiM is not necessary for MRV. We went around in circles for minutes until I conceded to her "knowledge" on the matter.


Tried it and no go for me. The "Activate Now" option never appeared. Guess I will just wait and call next week.:nono:


----------



## xmetalx

Sigh. for any CSR's (or customers looking to get this done..)... its in DORIS. keyword mrv service > Adding Whole Home DVR Service.
click on:
3: If customers insist on adding Whole-Home DVR Service without the upgrade: 
and follow the instructions completely.


----------



## LameLefty

xmetalx said:


> Sigh. for any CSR's (or customers looking to get this done..)... its in DORIS. keyword mrv service > Adding Whole Home DVR Service.
> click on:
> 3: If customers insist on adding Whole-Home DVR Service without the upgrade:
> and follow the instructions completely.


THIS should be a sticky!


----------



## jasonc213

xmetalx said:


> Sigh. for any CSR's (or customers looking to get this done..)... its in DORIS. keyword mrv service > Adding Whole Home DVR Service.
> click on:
> 3: If customers insist on adding Whole-Home DVR Service without the upgrade:
> and follow the instructions completely.


I can confirm this as well, I guess that officially removes the "unsupported" status. I personally would have worded this a little differently had I posted it; using internal terminology is very unprofessional.


----------



## wideglide36

I just got off the phone with a nice rep who said that I needed to upgrade to Deca to continue getting the mrv feature.

I explained to her that I only wanted to activate it as per Doug's instructions.

I followed Doug's instructions to the letter.

She would not even consider following those instructions as she thought she might be violating company policy.

She said even the employees at Directv had to upgrade to Deca without exception.

She spoke with her supervisor while she was talking to me and the supervisor apparently confirmed what she was telling me.

I told her thanks and that if I decided to upgrade to Deca, that I would call back.

I have no intention to upgrade to Deca. 

Guess I'll save $3.00 a month...............................


----------



## scottchez

This for sure works. 


OPTION ONE- Email method detailed in other posts. I would also suggest saying in the email it is OK to upgrade you to a non legacy package if needed for a $1 if they need to do that to get the code set.

OPTION TWO- Long Phone method detailed below:


Step 1. Go Online check your package. 

Make sure you DONT have
Choice Xtra + HDDVR package (a legacy package no longer available) .

If you do call and change it to something current.

Step 2. Wait about 10 mins for the system to replicate and update to a current package.. Check online again to make sure you dont have the old package. There is a bug in the coding that will precent you from adding the Code U for un supported under a legacy package. DORIS confirmed this in testing.
In some cases the web page may not update till the next day if there system is in cache mode due to server issues.

Verify that you now have this on your account. If you dont the screen needed later may be greyed out.

a. Current package

b. HD Service

c. DVR Service, 

Step 3. Call again BUT ONLY from 8am to 8PM when the main call centers are online. They contract some calls late at night and they are not trained as good on this.

Ask if the CSR has been trained on Multi Room. If they have tell them you already have the hardware (Cat 5 or what they want to sell you, dont say which one, just that you have been beta testing for half a year and you have the hardware already).

Mention the steps in the first post, and that if the CSR has any questions they should check the DORIS Documentation (there internal help page or documentation).
(Doris is a CSR/Trainer)

Also say you agree that your system will not be support hence the special "U" flag that needs entered

"
NOTE: If you are ordering DECA/SWiM, DO NOT follow this procedure. Simply order DECA/SWiM and MRV will work out the way it's supposed to.

This procedure is for those folks who want to use their own home networking and continue to enjoy Multiroom viewing.

a. * Call 1-800-531-5000

b. * Give Your Phone # when prompted

c. * At the main menu voice prompt say "Whole Home DVR Service"

d. At this point you should be connected to an agent
* Tell the agent that you have been participating in the 'Whole Home DVR Service beta' and you want to enable 'MRV-Capability' so that you can activate 'Whole Home DVR Service' on your account. 

e. Be real real nice, you dont want to tell the CSR how to do there job , but suggest the following steps based on notes given to you since your a beta tester already.

=====Steps for CSR==================

f. steup MRV

g. Ask the CSR to cancel (or do not enter) the Connected Home upgrade screen

h. Ask the CSR to enter 'Account Attributes' (under the same drop down as adding services) and choose 'Create New'. The only option here is 'MRV-Capability' and it should be set to 'u' (for unsupported) with mostly defaults.

i. wait 60 seconds for update, At this point, you have enabled the 'MRV' flag

j. the CSR will have to exit your account information and then reenter your account information screen so that the information refreshes.

k. At this point, the CSR can now enable "Whole Home DVR Service"

Step 5 Check your account online, you should see it after about 10 mins if there sytem is not in cache mode. I will be very normal to see lots of credits and partial charges if you had to change pages.


This for sure works. Key is to get there computer system ready by getting off any legacy packages. Also key is finding someone trained on doing normal MRV. Also they need to follow the Doris notes for someone that already has the hardware or has been beta testing for many months and knows for sure it works.

If you get a CSR that has not done a multi room setup yet, or does not know how. Say thank you and call again.


P.S. if your supper nice to the CSR, ask them if they have any Premier channel promos going on, you never know what you might find?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

KenW said:


> Email seems safer to me as well. For those who were successful, what did you include? Did you add Doug's instructions? The DORIS reference?


 I told her I wanted to activate WHDVR without an upgrade. She knew exactly what to do. 10 minutes later it showed up on my account and Beta was removed from Menu screen on the DVR's. Inever mentioned Doris


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

wideglide36 said:


> I just got off the phone with a nice rep who said that I needed to upgrade to Deca to continue getting the mrv feature.
> 
> I explained to her that I only wanted to activate it as per Doug's instructions.
> 
> I followed Doug's instructions to the letter.
> 
> She would not even consider following those instructions as she thought she might be violating company policy.
> 
> She said even the employees at Directv had to upgrade to Deca without exception.
> 
> She spoke with her supervisor while she was talking to me and the supervisor apparently confirmed what she was telling me.
> 
> I told her thanks and that if I decided to upgrade to Deca, that I would call back.
> 
> I have no intention to upgrade to Deca.
> 
> Guess I'll save $3.00 a month...............................


Just call back and try another CSR


----------



## wideglide36

scottchez,

I pretty much explained all this to the csr without any success.

You shouldn't have to call ten times in order to add features to your account.

Seems like they don't want my $3.00 a month.

Wait til you hear this, when I mentioned the instructions for doing this were posted at dbstalk.com, the rep had never heard of the place! "GASP"

I think all employees at Directv should have to visit our beloved site at least once per day, in order to get caught up on the latest facts.

Just my 2 pennies


----------



## KenW

cadet502 said:


> ...the limited amount of time we are being given to 1. get the unsupported version in place and 2. schedule an upgrade.
> 
> .


I'm also traveling all week, and my wife would kill me if we lost it now. I put a H21 in the bedroom, and she can watch all of her shows in bed when I'm not in town.

I wouldn't mind so much paying for the SWM/DECA upgrade, but there is no time to get the installation done. She wants me home when they do the installation, and I guess I can't blame her. My only option seems to be the Unsupported flag.


----------



## veryoldschool

wideglide36 said:


> scottchez,
> 
> I pretty much explained all this to the csr without any success.
> 
> You shouldn't have to call ten times in order to add features to your account.
> 
> Seems like they don't want my $3.00 a month.
> 
> Wait til you hear this, when I mentioned the instructions for doing this were posted at dbstalk.com, the rep had never heard of the place! "GASP"
> 
> I think all employees at Directv should have to visit our beloved site at least once per day, in order to get caught up on the latest facts.
> 
> Just my 2 pennies


"It's hard" because this wasn't planned for by DirecTV.
This is more of a "backdoor loophole" that was added very late in the process.


----------



## steff3

Just want to verify; Total Choice Plus with HD and DVR activated is not the same as Choice Xtra + HDDVR package ??? Or are they both Legacy packages that need to be removed prior to enabling MRV? I thought I had read here or on the other thread, where others had success with the TC + but not the Choice Xtra + HDDVR package.


----------



## veryoldschool

steff3 said:


> Just want to verify; Total Choice Plus with HD and DVR activated is not the same as Choice Xtra + HDDVR package ??? Or are they both Legacy packages that need to be removed prior to enabling MRV? I thought I had read here or on the other thread, where others had success with the TC + but not the Choice Xtra + HDDVR package.


I had zero issues with my TC+ [plus HD plus DVR, plus ....:lol: ]


----------



## Doug Brott

Go online and look at HD Services .. If it says 'HD service is activated' then you shouldn't have any problems getting whole home DVR service activated once the MRV-Compatibility flag has been set to 'u'.


----------



## steff3

veryoldschool said:


> I had zero issues with my TC+ [plus HD plus DVR, plus ....:lol: ]


 !rolling


----------



## steff3

Doug Brott said:


> Go online and look at HD Services .. If it says 'HD service is activated' then you shouldn't have any problems getting whole home DVR service activated once the MRV-Compatibility flag has been set to 'u'.


It does state that exactly however since I am traveling until next week I went the email route and the response I received was:

Subject
---------------------------------------------------------------
Whole Home DVR

Discussion Thread
---------------------------------------------------------------
Response (Robert O ID 418079) - 05/14/2010 09:08 PM 

Thanks for writing, I appreciate the opportunity to personally address your concerns.

Upon review of your account, it appears that you have an expired base package. In order to add any new services to your account, you will need to changed your base package to a current selection being offered. lease visit directv.com/packages to update your account. 

Thanks again for writing, I appreciate your patience and understanding.

Sincerely,

Robert O ID 418079
DIRECTV Resolution Specialist


----------



## gregftlaud

Jasonc213, yah after 2.5 hrs last nite i finally got it activated. Thanks to Doug telling me to tell the CSR to go into the DORIS database


----------



## deanconst96

Here is my experience via email and I have the Choice Xtra package.

Subject
---------------------------------------------------------------
Re: activation [Reference #: 100515-001226]

Discussion Thread
---------------------------------------------------------------
Response (Delio F. - 100267962) - 05/15/2010 01:39 PM
Dear Mr. Dean,

Thanks for writing back.

I understand your concerns about activating your Whole Home DVR Service. I would like to inform you that even though you've been included in the beta testing and was able to share content between your receiver, here are a few reasons as to why you still need the Whole Home DVR Service upgrade:

- To enjoy the very best experience with our Whole-Home DVR Service, customers must make use of our SWiM network. 
- Our proven technology creates a connection (network) with coaxial cables and eliminates issues that exist with an Ethernet connection (network) such as Freeze Frame and Pixelation. 
- Testing has shown that DIRECTV may not be able to completely eliminate some of these issues within an Ethernet network where Whole-Home DVR Service is being used.

You may already have your DVR network connected, but please take note of the following:

- Upgrading to Whole-Home DVR Service requires the use of a connection (network) created with coaxial cable, DECAs, potential Band-Stop Filters, potential receiver swaps, and a SWiM install, which may include an entirely new dish. 
- A professional installation is required to ensure that you have a connection (network) that performs optimally with all the correct equipment.

For further assistance, please call us at 1-800-531-5000.

Thanks again for writing. We're glad to be of service to you.

Sincerely,

Delio F. 
Employee ID 100267962
DIRECTV customer service


----------



## cts33fan

3rd time was the charm, talked to a very nice CSR, and it took him about 5 minutes, and he threw in $10 off per month since I am an AT&T internet user. Checked both receivers and the BETA is gone. Thanks Doug!


----------



## jasonc213

gregftlaud said:


> Jasonc213, yah after 2.5 hrs last nite i finally got it activated. Thanks to Doug telling me to tell the CSR to go into the DORIS database


Ok, good to hear it. Sorry to hear about your rough time getting it activated. You should be good to go from here on out indefinately.



deanconst96 said:


> Here is my experience via email and I have the Choice Xtra package.


Maybe this agent didn't consider your request as "insisting" on not having the professional installation. Either email again or call and let them know you are "insisting" and have the CSR refer to their information for what to do if the customer "insists".


----------



## carpetman

Took me four calls to finally get MRV unsupported activated per Doug's instructions. However, one call end me up in the promotional department, although the csr was unable to help me, with MRV, he offered me all premium move chanels for 22.95/ month for three months and thru in DIRECTV HD EXTRA PACK for free for three months.


----------



## djrobx

To anyone who was successful getting this activated by email, what did you write? 

Despite my instructions, I got back this:

Thanks for writing. I understand you're concerned about activating the Whole-Home DVR Service on your DIRECTV account. Please note that your DIRECTV HR22-100 receivers doesn't have built-in DIRECTV Ethernet to Coaxial Adapters (DECA) so you will need to attached an external DECA for Whole-Home DVR Service. We'll need to speak with you regarding your requesting to add the Whole-Home DVR Service to your account so please call us at 1-800-531-5000 and one of our representatives will assist you.

Thanks again for writing and we look forward to hearing from you soon.

Sincerely,

Emmanuel D. - 100128898
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## jstewartgt

I went the email route twice unsuccessfully. Finally decided to call and talked to a real nice CSR who was unable to add the flag until I walked him through Doug's instructions. Good to go! 

Thanks for the assistance Doug!


----------



## Hornnumb2

Doug Brott said:


> If you have the Choice Xtra + HDDVR legacy package, you may have problems getting whole home DVR service turned on.


This is 100% true...Just got off the 30 min call and 2 csr, the first got the mrv enabled but whole home was grayed out. She sent me to the tech dept and she said it can't be turned on till the 16th. Hung up and went online to my account changed the package and now I can activate whole home..Thanks Doug


----------



## bjflynn04

Ok I got a question before I call my system has a HR20-100, HR21-100, two R22-100s, a R15-300 and a D11-500 will I be able to get CSR to activate MRV using Home Network


----------



## Spoffo

bjflynn04 said:


> Ok I got a question before I call my system has a HR20-100, HR21-100, two R22-100s, a R15-300 and a D11-500 will I be able to get CSR to activate MRV using Home Network


If you can get a CSR to give you that "U" flag, my understanding is that it's on the basis that they assume you know what you're doing. They just throw the switch, no questions asked, and it's up to you to make MRV work . . . or not.

If you request/accept the upgrade, then they are taking on responsibility for tech support and will insist that your equipment fit a standard profile of all boxes being MRV-capable, so they will insist on replacing those older, non-MRV boxes.

I don't believe there's any middle option, where you get to keep an oddball collection of receivers while getting MRV supported by them. It's possible to implement DECA and MRV in almost any wild combination of equipment, (three cheers for the legacy outputs on the SWM) but it's also pretty obvious why Direct doesn't want to go near that with support.

Personally, I'm grateful that at least they offer the "lone wolf" option, and I'm happy to provide all my own tech support. In fact, it's one of my hobbies.


----------



## JamesTPDI

I got it done, it seems that the CSR had to get the Account Attributes function enabled on her terminal to make the change. The DTV web site still says not eligible but the DVR says its enabled and I see no reference to Beta. 

I am running Fridays CE on all systems.

Thanks Doug.


----------



## biggie4852

Doug Brott said:


> If you have the Choice Xtra + HDDVR package (a legacy package no longer available), you may have problems using this procedure. The only way to fix this currently is to switch to the Choice Xtra package and add both HD Service and DVR Service.
> 
> If you make this adjustment to your account, it will cost you $1/month for the same package. Do not make the adjustment if you do not want to pay this additional $1/month.
> 
> It is possible (perhaps even likely) that DIRECTV will resolve this in the next few days so that folks with Choice Xtra + HDDVR can add Whole Home DVR Service without switching packages.
> 
> The $3/month charge for Whole Home DVR Service applies regardless of any package change. If you have Whole Home DVR Service, it's $3/month ..


Had this exact problem no one could enable WHDS. Got a CSR who listen to me, I had her delete my service and then add programming package again. Once this was done she add HD then the HDDVR service at that time it allowed her to add WHDS...Had a good time to day with the installation guys all 7 of them they start coming one by one it was funny to see all these guys pulling up to my house at noon. Biggest problem was I've 10 turner and had to push for the SWiM16 they where going with two 8, but having read on here that wouldn't work I say no must be a 16. So we called the supervisor and explain how they 8 wouldn't work whole house because one 8 will not see the other one.. So in the end he had them go get one, once that was done and install, and we finally got it active it was all good ... Took about 3 hours and 7 guys plus the supervisor showed up to see how they did it all.. Looks like a learning curve for these guy her in So/Cal but it really is easy to do withe right tools...


----------



## bjflynn04

bjflynn04 said:


> Ok I got a question before I call my system has a HR20-100, HR21-100, two R22-100s, a R15-300 and a D11-500 will I be able to get CSR to activate MRV using Home Network


Update: just got off phone and got it turned on no problem it took two calls first call CSR put me on hold to find out about activating it and when he came back he started saying something then call dropped. I called back and all I said was the first line from Doug's script and CSR asked if i was connected and I said yes and he looked at my receivers and started saying the R15-300 and D11-500 wasnt going to work with MRV and I said I knew that and he put me on hold for 5 mins and then he got it activated and receivers no longer say Beta and Whole Home DVR Service shows activated on my Directv Account online.


----------



## Shardin

I called this morning and had ZERO problems with the activation with Choice Xtra + HDDVR package. Took about 10 minutes overall. They do make it clear that you are on your own for support and that you may not have the optimum experience using your home network instead of DECA. I'm happy as my net works fine.....

Also got Starz free for 3 months...

Doug;

Thanks for the information on the details of activation. The CSR I spoke to already knew the routine without the prompts, but I think it let's them know they are speaking to someone that knows what they are asking for and it takes the pressure off of the CSR for a "non-standard" procedure.


----------



## Doug Brott

Shardin said:


> Doug;
> 
> Thanks for the information on the details of activation. The CSR I spoke to already knew the routine without the prompts, but I think it let's them know they are speaking to someone that knows what they are asking for and it takes the pressure off of the CSR for a "non-standard" procedure.


Yeah, I can see it now:

Customer: "Doug said to call and ...."

CSR: "Oh, you're one of those guys , give me a sec ..."

CSR: "OK, you're all set."

Customer: "Thanks"


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Doug Brott said:


> Yeah, I can see it now:
> 
> Customer: "Doug said to call and ...."
> 
> CSR: "Oh, you're one of those guys , give me a sec ..."
> 
> CSR: "OK, you're all set."
> 
> Customer: "Thanks"


!rolling

"Yeah...we all know Doug here..." :lol:


----------



## veryoldschool

Doug Brott said:


> Yeah, I can see it now:
> 
> Customer: "Doug said to call and ...."
> 
> CSR: "Oh, you're one of those guys , *"Click"....*
> 
> Customer: "WTF?"


 Or it could go this way. :lol:


----------



## Vinny

I'm on my 2nd CSR right now...neither one has heard of this. I am hopeful.

The best part is while on hold; they are advertising Whole Home.

On hold: waiting...waiting...waiting.........

Third call.....


----------



## Doug Brott

Vinny said:


> I'm on my 2nd CSR right now...neither one has heard of this. I am hopeful.
> 
> The best part is while on hold; they are advertising Whole Home.


:scratchin .. maybe VOS was right .. :scratchin


----------



## Vinny

Ive been on hold for about 10 minutes....there must be only one supervisor at this center. 

This could have been easier if they could have had the beta testers opt in via the HRxx


----------



## Jon

CSR was very polite and had never performed the MRV capability but was willing to follow Doug's (CSR'S) step by step process and enabled MRV within 5 minutes. She was hesitant at first but appreciative in the end as she said they had not been trained in providing this service to home networked accounts.

Thanks Doug / CSR!


----------



## TheRatPatrol

veryoldschool said:


> Or it could go this way. :lol:


Maybe tomorrow they'll email Doug instructions to all of the CSR's. :sure:


----------



## Vinny

im on the phone...how long does it take for Beta to be removed from my screen?

I see: "DIRECTV Whole-Home DVR Service - Charge" on my online account under recent activity. Does this mean I'm good to go or do I need to see BETA removed from the Multi-Room Menu screen on the HR23 and HR20?


----------



## Ric

xmetalx said:


> Sigh. for any CSR's (or customers looking to get this done..)... its in DORIS. keyword mrv service > Adding Whole Home DVR Service.
> click on:
> 3: If customers insist on adding Whole-Home DVR Service without the upgrade:
> and follow the instructions completely.


according to the CSR - this worked! Started with Doug's process but he couldnt figure it out. Then gave him this and he wasnt aware of the process but found the training once I gave him above and then said it is all set up. online account not showing yet but will wait for the feeds to make sure it updates this afternoon.


----------



## redram38

gregftlaud said:


> Ok i'm on hold with the advanced department at directv and those instructions u said to give the CSR she said she didnt have access to those menu options. These people are clueless ugh. This is the 3rd CSR now i've spoken with the first 2 had no clue what i was talking about. She spoke with a supervisor and they say i need DECA. UGHHHH!!!
> 
> The CSR says she doesnt have an "account attributes" screen to go into. What should I tell her to do??


I am having just the opposite problem. I called to get MRV activated today and that went fine. I asked about getting DECA and was told I could not get it. I was cut off twice after 3 different CSR's tried but there system would not let them add the Deca install. Is this happening to anyone else. I would like to just get their DECA and stop using my Home Network. I have been with them since 1996 no late bills, 4 HR DVR's and one H21. I can't see why there is a problem.


----------



## redram38

Vinny said:


> im on the phone...how long does it take for Beta to be removed from my screen?
> 
> I see: "DIRECTV Whole-Home DVR Service - Charge" on my online account under recent activity. Does this mean I'm good to go or do I need to see BETA removed from the Multi-Room Menu screen on the HR23 and HR20?


A reboot cleared my Beta message.


----------



## Doug Brott

Vinny said:


> im on the phone...how long does it take for Beta to be removed from my screen?
> 
> I see: "DIRECTV Whole-Home DVR Service - Charge" on my online account under recent activity. Does this mean I'm good to go or do I need to see BETA removed from the Multi-Room Menu screen on the HR23 and HR20?


If it's on your account now, just refresh your services with this link:
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydirectv/mysystem/mySystemResendAuthorization.jsp

I think it will send the auth down automatically at some point as well so all will be fine.


----------



## Doug Brott

Ric said:


> according to the CSR - this worked! Started with Doug's process but he couldnt figure it out. Then gave him this and he wasnt aware of the process but found the training once I gave him above and then said it is all set up. online account not showing yet but will wait for the feeds to make sure it updates this afternoon.


It should definitely show up on your account right away .. You might have to log off/log back in to see (I usually do when changes are being made real time) .. but if it's no on there now, it won't magically appear later.


----------



## drWaLLs

Took 5 phone calls and some CSRs yelling at me "DECA only!!" but I got it setup..

Last call - Lady knew exactly what I was talking about but said she was having some issues with it yesterday - I mentioned that I was on the Choice Xtra + HDDVR and changed it so it could work - She did not know this is why she was having issues yesterday and said she wished I would of called yesterday


----------



## Doug Brott

redram38 said:


> I am having just the opposite problem. I called to get MRV activated today and that went fine. I asked about getting DECA and was told I could not get it. I was cut off twice after 3 different CSR's tried but there system would not let them add the Deca install. Is this happening to anyone else. I would like to just get their DECA and stop using my Home Network. I have been with them since 1996 no late bills, 4 HR DVR's and one H21. I can't see why there is a problem.


That's weird .. Do you say "Whole home DVR" at the initial voice prompt?


----------



## redram38

Doug Brott said:


> That's weird .. Do you say "Whole home DVR" at the initial voice prompt?


Yes, they got it activated with no problems, it is the deca install I am having trouble with. I am back on with them now, maybe third time will be a charm.


----------



## daveriv

One call...the 1st CSR said she couldn't find what I was telling her in her screens or in DORIS. She transferred me to technical support and they had it added within 5 minutes. As we all know, it pays to be patient, nice and understanding.

Thanks Doug for the instructions - they really helped!


----------



## daveriv

daveriv said:


> One call...the 1st CSR said she couldn't find what I was telling her in her screens or in DORIS. She transferred me to technical support and they had it added within 5 minutes. As we all know, it pays to be patient, nice and understanding.
> 
> Thanks Doug for the instructions - they really helped!


Forgot to mention that I have Total Choice + and was never asked to change packages.


----------



## redram38

redram38 said:


> Yes, they got it activated with no problems, it is the deca install I am having trouble with. I am back on with them now, maybe third time will be a charm.


Ok got it set up. They had to de-activate MRV first then add the install and then re-activate it. It is set to be installed Tomorrow. That is fast.


----------



## Doug Brott

redram38 said:


> Ok got it set up. They had to de-activate MRV first then add the install and then re-activate it. It is set to be installed Tomorrow. That is fast.


That's good to know .. So folks, if you have enabled the MRV-Compatibility flag for home networking and later want to do the DECA upgrade, you may need to do this as well.


----------



## wesv

Call and only took 5 min. The CSR knew what I was talking about. He just stated that without the new equiptment that he could't be sure it would work properly. But all is working well so far.


----------



## Derwood

CSR got mine done before I could read the second step. After hanging up I noticed that it wouldn't enable on the site because I had Xtra +HD DVR. I went ahead and changed to Ultimate and just clicked to enable "Whole Home."


----------



## prushing

No luck for me. I have the weird package, so it is getting escalated by the supervisor.


----------



## Everyperson

After three "tries" WHDS is now set up. Since I was a beta tester I used Doug's instructions and my last CSR, Inga, was able to follow my instructions(via Doug) perfectly. I tested each DVR and the "Beta", under Multiroom setup is now gone and each DVR is operating perfectly with DVR from room to room, without any additional setups.

I was told that they have just gotten the *D instructions for the "unsupported" mode and are rolling this out to all of the CSRs via their supervisors.

Key wording for the first question when you get the CSR on the phone: Are you familiar with the new process of WHDS in the "unsupported" mode? If they are not, ask to speak with their supervisor who is on duty at that moment.

Inga even thanked me for leading her through this for the first time. Once again, Thanks Doug!!

BTW-I have the Premier package and only one of my five boxes do not have an internet connection. That one is an H20-100 which is working fine. How would I upgrade that one without incurring an additional charge/extension of the contract?


----------



## barryb

Five calls so far with no luck. On my sixth right now. 

Should we be calling this WHS instead of MRV?


----------



## barryb

6th phone call worked. I am going to have them come out and DECA everything instead of this hodge-podge setup I have put in. Nice thing about it is it will free up some much needed ethernet ports.


----------



## veryoldschool

barryb said:


> 6th phone call worked. I am going to have them come out and DECA everything instead of this hodge-podge setup I have put in. Nice thing about it is it will free up some much needed ethernet ports.


I foresee one new & one slightly used SWM8 showing up on fleabay real soon. :lol:


----------



## barryb

veryoldschool said:


> I foresee one new & one slightly used SWM8 showing up on fleabay real soon. :lol:


You really are awesome VOS. Don't forget that.

SWM8 will go nicely in the motorhome. All I will need is one more DECA, two if I decide to add a third box.

Perhaps DirecTV can sponsor me.  

(I was told no SWM16 for me on this run)


----------



## xmetalx

Everyperson said:


> BTW-I have the Premier package and only one of my five boxes do not have an internet connection. That one is an H20-100 which is working fine. How would I upgrade that one without incurring an additional charge/extension of the contract?


Any new receiver you get is going to have a 24 month contract with it, including an H20 to H21-24 upgrade for Whole Home DVR.


----------



## Everyperson

From the folks at Solid Signal: Look at Specs.

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...DECA--(DECA1MR01)&c=Satellite Components&sku=


----------



## Game Fan

I just spent 30 minutes on the phone with a front line CSR. Bless her heart, she had no clue and couldn't follow the instructions. I could tell she was getting frustrated. She finally transferred me to technical. Took about ten minutes and he had me set up. He did try to get me to go the DECA route. I politely said no thanks.

For everyone trying this. Be patient and above all else, BE NICE. The CSR's obviously haven't been trained to do this. Good luck!


----------



## TOakley1

I guess I'm one of the lucky ones. The CSR I called didn't know how to set it up without DECA, but was more than willing to listen. I gave her Doug's instructions and she found it right away.

She was very grateful to learn how to enable the MRV flag since she had been receiving a lot of calls and couldn't help anyone without scheduling DECA installs.


----------



## boatbumm

Thanks to all for sharing their knowledge and experience in this thread!

Using Doug's script in Post #1, I was able to explain to the CSR what I wanted, and to get her to look for the "Account Attributes" drop down selection. She said she didn't have that option, and would have to get her supervisor to do it. After about 5 min on hold, the call dropped. 

Now begins call #2, about 20 min later. Different CSR, same request, and she came back with "it's already activated on your account." Checked the HR20-700 I was sitting in front of, and lo and behold, the "Authorized" magic word was there in the Multi-Room Status screen and all beta references were gone.

Bottom line is that call #1 did the trick, even with the disconnect! 

-Parker


----------



## jpx5

Call took about 10 min. The CSR knew what I was talking about. He suggested that I might NOT want to use my home network because it would not be suppported by Directv. I told him I have been using MRV in beta with no trouble, he said OK and an hour later my DVRs were authorized.


----------



## infounlim

xmetalx said:


> Sigh. for any CSR's (or customers looking to get this done..)... its in DORIS. keyword mrv service > Adding Whole Home DVR Service.
> click on:
> 3: If customers insist on adding Whole-Home DVR Service without the upgrade:
> and follow the instructions completely.


This worked for me. Completed call in about 8 min.


----------



## LGM2007

Apparently the word--and process--is getting out. When I called, I was told the CSR can no longer get into the Accounts Attributes, but they had another way of doing it now. This was the first one Marco has done and it took about 3 minutes and I had Multi-Room Authorized. He even quoted DBSTalk, and said you just saved yourself $150--but of course are unsupported. I thanked him and he thanked me for showing him something.


----------



## gregftlaud

Something odd/interesting happened in the setup menu for the multi view status on my dvr's. When I had the CSR add the 3/month charge and activate MRV on my dvr's .....the status changed from beta to activated. Now it says authorized. Is that normal?

Greg


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

gregftlaud said:


> Something odd/interesting happened in the setup menu for the multi view status on my dvr's. When I had the CSR add the 3/month charge and activate MRV on my dvr's .....the status changed from beta to activated. Now it says authorized. Is that normal?
> 
> Greg


Yes Im seeing the same thing now


----------



## HRJustin

well I finally got a CSR willing to listen to me and find where to set the unsupported flag. Of course I pretty much knew it wouldn't work because HD access is required. So much for that requirement being waved in local 72 swap markets since I also have a currently offered programming package. I guess I am out of luck for having MRV now until we actually need the HD service. Its a shame they could have made the $3 more a month for MRV at least. So for me to use MRV in my market I basically need to pay $13 even though I have all HD capable equipment. I have had MRV working great since i hooked it up hardwired without HD access this far. :nono2::nono2:

EDIT: If someone else here is a CSR and can confirm that the HD flag is required to add the MRV charge please let me know. It just seems like a shame to force HD on me just to be able to use MRV on my own network. I could see forcing HD if they need to come out and do a DECA install.


----------



## PCampbell

Just got off the phone with a CSR and told here about Dougs script and she knew how to do it. For some reason the system gave here a bit of hard time but she got around it and set it up. I went to the web site and is on my account. Great job on her part, done in one call!


----------



## xmetalx

Glad to hear most of you are getting it done successfully with somewhat minimal hassle


----------



## gregftlaud

Maybe the CSR's are getting training on the homenetworking people......or so many of us are calling in to activate it word is spreading in the csr call centers.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

HRJustin said:


> .........EDIT: *If someone else here is a CSR and can confirm that the HD flag is required to add the MRV charge please let me know.* It just seems like a shame to force HD on me just to be able to use MRV on my own network. I could see forcing HD if they need to come out and do a DECA install.


I think I've seen Doug already post this a couple of times over several of the current MRV threads. He's not a CSR...but i would certainly take his word on it.


----------



## rrrick8

xmetalx said:


> Glad to hear most of you are getting it done successfully with somewhat minimal hassle





gregftlaud said:


> Maybe the CSR's are getting training on the homenetworking people......or so many of us are calling in to activate it word is spreading in the csr call centers.


That's why I've been waiting until the last couple of days before I call. Let the CSR's get some on-the-job-training.

I'll call tomorrow.


----------



## Mr.Pibb

OK, I just spent probably 30 minutes on the phone with a CSR. I called in, using the script. Since I had an older package, eventually she had to put me on the newer package at $1 more a month. She REALLY wanted to figure it out, and was reading comments from other orders and entries from other CSR's. In the end, she finally figured it out, and REPEATEDLY thanked me for being patient and for "teaching her" something. She also made a comment that they rolled out this new service without giving them any training on it. Just a reminder (it's in the instructions)...they have to log out of your account completely and then go back in for it to show for them. She just tried a "refresh" initially and it still didn't show that she could turn this service on.

Anyway, I came away from the whole call very satisfied with the level of service this CSR delivered.


----------



## webcrawlr

No instructions or guidance needed for me. Simply said I was part of the beta and wanted Whole Home DVR Services without DECA. I was placed on hold for about 5 minutes and he came back and said I was all set. About 30 seconds later I logged in to my account and it shows being enabled. Thanks Doug for making this thread with the heads up (and to everyone else that provided input)!


----------



## swyman18

I can also report success via the email method... First email sent Friday, and they responded back saying they can activate the service but they strongly recommended the DECA upgrade and if I did not opt for the upgrade, it would be unsupported. They asked me to reply back comfirming I was aware of this and that I definately just wanted the service activated. I replied back thanking them for the information, and I was indeed confirming I wanted it activated as 'unsupported'. Just checked today, and it is now enabled on the website, and beta is gone from my menus. All looks good.


----------



## RAD

swyman18 said:


> I can also report success via the email method...


Brother in law is up to is 4th e-mail being sent in trying to get MRV enabled, they keep wanting to sell him "Connected Home" for $99+$49. He's said he has no problem being unsupported for MRV issues and paying the $3/month MRV charge but still no go. He's close to giving up on the e-mail route and making the phone call.


----------



## Rakul

RAD said:


> Brother in law is up to is 4th e-mail being sent in trying to get MRV enabled, they keep wanting to sell him "Connected Home" for $99+$49. He's said he has no problem being unsupported for MRV issues and paying the $3/month MRV charge but still no go. He's close to giving up on the e-mail route and making the phone call.


I e-mailed via the web page Friday night but have yet to hear back from them, hopefully calling them Monday will do the trick here.


----------



## Vinny

Doug Brott said:


> If it's on your account now, just refresh your services with this link:
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydirectv/mysystem/mySystemResendAuthorization.jsp
> 
> I think it will send the auth down automatically at some point as well so all will be fine.


Thanks, Doug....

After all was said and done; the supervisor thanked me immensely for walking her through the steps that you postes. She was actually embarrassed that I knew more than her and wished that she had the script that you provided us.

My HR23 and HR20 cleared the beta off the MRV screen about 10 minutes after my call.

Again....thanks Doug and everyone else that tried to help me along the way.

Vinny


----------



## gregftlaud

Pibb, 

The 5th CSR that I spoke with that finally got me activated told me the same thing. She said they were trained only for the DECA upgrade but not to activate people for the unsupported home network MRV at 3/month.


----------



## Spoffo

Bingo! E-mail from the website worked like a charm the first time. I selected "Services" from the main topic menu then "Whole House DVR" from the specific services sub menu. Sent my request at 6:30 saturday night, got a "forwarded to a specialist" an hour later, and a very polite confirmation that it was done about 24 hours later. Certainly easier than some of the horror stories here of having to deal with a CSR who doesn't know about the unsupported option, though it sounds like that has been getting a lot better, too.

I've copied the e-mail exchange below in case anyone wants to copy mine.

Customer (Robert Spofford) - 05/15/2010 06:21 PM

Subject
---------------------------------------------------------------
Requesting "Unsupported" activation of MRV

Hi -

I have been a tester of MRV since long before the public beta. Since late last year I have had MRV running flawlessly on 3 HD DRVs using my own networking equipment. I don't want or need any new equipment or service. I simply want to have MRV activated for my account before the May 20 beta cutoff.

DirecTv recently created an account option just for people like me, where you set the account attribute "MRV capability" to "U" for unsupported and push it to my receivers. MRV is activated on my account, $3 per month is added to my bill, no service call is required, and no tech support is provided for MRV or networking.

I hope you know what I'm talking about. Some CSRs do, some don't. If it's news to you, please ask around. . . . Or, please do this: go to DORIS. keyword mrv service > Adding Whole Home DVR Service.
click on: "3: If customers insist on adding Whole-Home DVR Service without the upgrade: "

Then please just follow those instructions.

Thanks.

---------------------------------------------------------------
Response (Megan G ID U6801) - 05/16/2010 08:21 PM
Dear Mr. Spofford,

Thank you for writing. We will be happy to assist you with adding the Whole-Home DVR service to your account. Please know that I have added the Whole-Home DVR service to your account.

Your service period is for 30 days and runs from 27th to the 26th of every month. You received a partial charge of $1.10 for activating the service today, 5/16/10. The changes to your account will be reflected on your next DIRECTV bill, or you can see them immediately by signing into your DIRECTV account online at directv.com/mydirectv and clicking on "Activity Since Last Bill" in the My Account column.

Because DIRECTV bills you for service at the start of your billing period, any changes that are made mid month, such as adding or removing a service, will show as charges or credits from the day the change occurred to the end of that 30 day period. Your next bill will reflect the partial charge of $1.10 and a full 30 day charge of $3.00 for the Whole-Home DVR service.

As explained, we will be unable to provide additional support (troubleshooting) specific to the Whole-Home DVR Service. I hope I have addressed your concerns.

Thanks again for writing.

Sincerely,

Megan G.
#U6801
DIRECTV Resolution Specialist

P.S. Have a question? Anytime, any topic, instant answers - support.directv.com The Answer Center provides you helpful information, 24/7, all at your fingertips.
​
I just checked, and my receivers now show "Authorized" for MRV.


----------



## gregftlaud

From the posts here sounds like both calling and talking to a CSR and emailing them is like playing russian roulette. I just hope when the 20th rolls around dtv doesnst screw up MRV and all of us that went to the trouble to get activated ahead of time wont all get cutoff somehow. U never know!


----------



## jefbal99

I called to enable the MRV from work this morning and spoke with a very nice lady. She followed everything that I said, however, with being Choice Extra +HDDVR couldn't get it enabled for me to see it online.

She said that its on the account now, so I'll check it when I get home.

Doug's information was great and she stepped through it.

I told her to enable the HD Access, but she was hell bent on getting the flag turned on.

*Edit in:* I popped online and enabled the $10 HD access fee once I did this, the Whole Home DVR flipped to activated and everything looks happy


----------



## Athlon646464

jefbal99 said:


> Edit in: I popped online and enabled the $10 HD access fee once I did this, the Whole Home DVR flipped to activated and everything looks happy


I have that same package.

Won't adding the $10 HD Access thing increase your bill by $10, in effect double charging you for HD?

Doug and others have said here people like us need to change packages and incur only a $1 increase (over the $3 MVR fee).

I plan to wait until Tuesday to see if they allow us to add MRV with my legacy package.


----------



## Aztec Pilot

Patience is key. I called this morning. Followed Doug's instructions. All done in less than ten minutes. I think that she has done this a few times. Thanks for making this easy Doug. Now I can convert to DECA on my own time.


----------



## Rakul

Well I received a DM on Twitter from DirecTV that someone would contact me to resolve this, here's hoping.


----------



## bishop1424

webcrawlr said:


> No instructions or guidance needed for me. Simply said I was part of the beta and wanted Whole Home DVR Services without DECA. I was placed on hold for about 5 minutes and he came back and said I was all set. About 30 seconds later I logged in to my account and it shows being enabled. Thanks Doug for making this thread with the heads up (and to everyone else that provided input)!


I have the Total Choice Plus with locals and HD Extra Pack programming, called in this moring, waited on hold for about 15 minutes, spoke with rep named Diane who had just taken care of another customer looking to add the service. She asked if I was in the beta, put me on hold for less than 5 minutes after which she asked me to confirm the service was enabled.

I had been logged into my account and the Whole-Home DVR Service option was greyed out with the call to activate button; I logged out and back in and the service now reads Currently Activated.

I'll confirm tonight, but I expect all to be well.

Let's go Blackhawks!

- cb

UPDATE: just 2 hours later I received a Programming & Service Update email; programming package is still the same.

UPDATE: all was working well last night


----------



## tonyd79

Great! Just called. Got a very nice woman who had me walk her through the whole thing quickly then put me on hold. She verified she could do it the first time then hold again while she got it done. She made sure I knew that I would not get debugging support.

After I hung up, my Beta status disappeared from my DVRs.

Thanks to everyone!

(I'll probably get DECA installed later this year but just don't have the cash this month.)


----------



## ShinKen

Just got my email response and they activated the service. Big thank you to this site and everyone participating here, it was very helpful.


----------



## hobbes

Had no luck going the phone route. The reps kind of knew where to go (with my guidance thanks to Doug's instructions), but the unsupported option wasn't coming up for my account.

Tried 3 times because the first 2 transfers from CSR to supervisor dropped. The third one sent me to a Protection Plan CSR. She insisted I had to have DECA. I told her to hold off and I'd try again later in the week in case their systems got updated by then.

In the meantime, I have sent an e-mail using most of Robert's language. Wish me luck.

h


----------



## Ric

ok - 3rd attempt. Yesterday's supposedly activation didnt take so called back today. First CSR seemed to know what I was talking about but said tech support was needed. Tech support just couldnt get it activated so sent to "Internet support". They immediately seem to know what's going on but said I need to go DECA. explained Beta program and process from DBSTalk that would enable this. Was told "yes, I am familiar with DBSTalk and unfortunately there are many users and former employees there that just don't know what they are talking about".....wow!

So still on hold with internet support and supposedly he is still moving forward with process.....

Now on hold hearing Elvis sing Return to Sender - ironic 

Oops - process completed but they say it just won't take. Flagged account and to call back in a couple of days if I dont see it activated. Nice!!!:flaiming:bang


----------



## CKNAV

Just made my call and had it activated in 5 minutes. I got very nice CSR. I read her instructions from first post which she followed and it worked no problem. 

I expected a lot more trouble based on feedback here.


----------



## Doug Brott

Ric said:


> Oops - process completed but they say it just won't take. Flagged account and to call back in a couple of days if I dont see it activated. Nice!!!:flaiming:bang


This sounds like you have the legacy package 'Choice Xtra plus HDDVR' package. You cannot activate whole home DVR service if you have this package. If you have this package, you will need to either call or go online and change your package to Choice Xtra and then add HD Service and DVR Service. The net cost per month will be $1 more if you do this. There currently is no way around that problem, but there may be a fix in the next few days. I simply have not heard back one way or the other.

If you make the change above, since the flag is already set for you, you should also be able to add whole home DVR service online once the package has been changed.

Hope this helps.


----------



## STEVED21

Anybody being told it's $99 for this upgrade? I'm waiting for a supervisor


----------



## Doug Brott

STEVED21 said:


> Anybody being told it's $99 for this upgrade? I'm waiting for a supervisor


The $99 is for getting an installer to come out and set up DECA networking for you. Enabling MRV to use your existing home network does not entail any additional cost which is generally the reason why folks want to go this route.


----------



## STEVED21

I tried, but she insists.


----------



## Getteau

It took about 15 minutes, but I just got it added to mine. She must have been reading from DORRIS as I was telling her Doug's steps, because they pretty much matched up exactly.

The issue I ran into was the total choice + DVR + HD package. She was able to set the account attribute to u, but couldn't add the service until she changed my package. Once she changed my package, she was able to add the service.


----------



## Rakul

STEVED21 said:


> I tried, but she insists.


Looks like this is going to be hit or miss for awhile now unfortunately.


----------



## pecocus

Rakul said:


> Looks like this is going to be hit or miss for awhile now unfortunately.


Yeah... put me in the miss section. I tried for almost an hour and wasn't able to get anyone who could both make it happen and knew that you didn't need DECA.


----------



## STEVED21

Even supervisor said he did not have access. Hung up, will try again.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

STEVED21 said:


> Even supervisor said he did not have access. Hung up, will try again.


You may get better results if you read this post, then call again with that information:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2459377&postcount=1394


----------



## Rakul

hdtvfan0001 said:


> You may get better results if you read this post, then call again with that information:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2459377&postcount=1394


Unfortunately it still depends on the CSR you get, I've talked to a couple that want to help but can't figure it out even with this and the script from Doug. Others just plain don't want to listen and it's DECA or go away... At this point I might even consider DECA at a reduced cost just to get MVR working once Thursday comes but I am not going to pay $150 for something that is nominally better than my network right now.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Rakul said:


> Unfortunately it still depends on the CSR you get, I've talked to a couple that want to help but can't figure it out even with this and the script from Doug. Others just plain don't want to listen and it's DECA or go away... At this point I might even consider DECA at a reduced cost just to get MVR working once Thursday comes but I am not going to pay $150 for something that is nominally better than my network right now.


I agree that the rollout is early and some CSRs are not up to speed - but after speaking with 6 different CSRs the past 3 days myself - for my location and two other folks requesting help - all 6 of those CSRs were fully versed on this and had no problem.

I'd recommend another try.


----------



## Rakul

I will, have tried via E-mail on Friday (no response) got a DM on Twitter today that someone will contact me, if nothing soon I will call again as well.


----------



## prushing

No luck again today, I have the Choice Xtra + HDDVR.

Today they said it was because I supposedly don't have swim dish, which I do. So they are going to try and add that on the account. Going to try the email route also.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Rakul said:


> Unfortunately it still depends on the CSR you get, I've talked to a couple that want to help but can't figure it out even with this and the script from Doug. Others just plain don't want to listen and it's DECA or go away... At this point I might even consider DECA at a reduced cost just to get MVR working once Thursday comes but I am not going to pay $150 for something that is nominally better than my network right now.


You might want to read the response post above yours...post #167 to be exact. This one appears to be a repeat of your earlier post.


----------



## jello2594

I called and spoke to a CSR who asked me, "Do you want the additional equipment for VOD?" I said, "No thank you. I don't need any additional equipment."

I asked her if she would like me to walk her through the steps, and she said, "Nope. Someone called earlier and talked me through it.... OK, you should have it now.. give it a try."

"Yup, it's working now. Thanks!"

That was it.


----------



## hjones4841

jello2594 said:


> I called and spoke to a CSR who asked me, "Do you want the additional equipment for VOD?" I said, "No thank you. I don't need any additional equipment."
> 
> I asked her if she would like me to walk her through the steps, and she said, "Nope. Someone called earlier and talked me through it.... OK, you should have it now.. give it a try."
> 
> "Yup, it's working now. Thanks!"
> 
> That was it.


Glad that we are doing DirecTV's training for them. Shouldn't that qualify for a free something??


----------



## Rakul

hdtvfan0001 said:


> You might want to read the response post above yours...post #167 to be exact. This one appears to be a repeat of your earlier post.


Yeah that was work getting in the way of posting on the forum 

Now for the good news at some point in the last 20 minutes DirecTV activated it sence the BETA flag is gone from my boxes. Though my web account says it is not, stills says call to activate, guess I will give it another day, on recent activity I see a charge and a reversal:

05/17/2010 XXXXXXXX0123 DIRECTV Whole-Home DVR Service - Disconnect Adj ($2.20) ($0.11) 
05/17/2010 XXXXXXXX0123 DIRECTV Whole-Home DVR Service - Charge $2.20 $0.11


----------



## Doug Brott

Getteau said:


> It took about 15 minutes, but I just got it added to mine. She must have been reading from DORRIS as I was telling her Doug's steps, because they pretty much matched up exactly.
> 
> The issue I ran into was the total choice + DVR + HD package. She was able to set the account attribute to u, but couldn't add the service until she changed my package. Once she changed my package, she was able to add the service.


I don't recall there being a bundled 'Total Choice w/ HDDVR' package .. Probably you had 'Choice Xtra w/ HDDVR' and that one has been problematic.

The easy way for you to check online is to look under services and check for 'HD Access'

If you see this image (activated) then you are most likely OK to add whole home DVR Service









If you see this image (not activated) then you are DEFINITELY not going to be able to add whole home DVR service


----------



## Getteau

Doug Brott said:


> I don't recall there being a bundled 'Total Choice w/ HDDVR' package .. Probably you had 'Choice Xtra w/ HDDVR' and that one has been problematic.
> 
> The easy way for you to check online is to look under services and check for 'HD Access'


yep, it was that one. I keep calling it Total Choice from when I had that package many moons ago.


----------



## fishman

I just called and said I that I was running the "Whole Home beta" and wanted to activate it permanently. The CSR said do you have all the needed equipment? I said yes I was running off my network. She asked how it was working and I said great. She went through the process, no help from me; I was up and running in a few minutes. The beta was gone from the receivers and status was activated.


----------



## prospero63

I'm currently arguing with a tech that is telling me that I have to pay $99 for the DECA equipment.


----------



## prospero63

If you get the CSR named "Dennis" god help you all. Just hang up and call back in. I don't know how many times he can say "that's only for the beta participants" and me say "but I am a beta participant".


----------



## prospero63

Oh, and apparently according to him "this website is full of all kinds of misinformation".


----------



## Howie

I got the same deca crap. I was polite as I could be, but they kept saying I didn't have the right equipment and they would need to have a technician come out. I don't know how many times I told the woman that it already worked and I was happy with it (I have ethernet) but she just didn't get it. I tried to walk her through the steps at the top of this thread, but no luck. I then asked to speak with a supervisor, but he was not any more up on it than the woman was, if he was even a supervisor in the first place. How can I get them to enable this?


----------



## Doug Brott

prospero63 said:


> Oh, and apparently according to him "this website is full of all kinds of misinformation".


It is true that we do not have direct access to their systems .. this does make it a little more difficult at times. However, I think it's pretty clear that there is a lot of incredibly useful information here


----------



## Doug Brott

Howie said:


> I got the same deca crap. I was polite as I could be, but they kept saying I didn't have the right equipment and they would need to have a technician come out. I don't know how many times I told the woman that it already worked and I was happy with it (I have ethernet) but she just didn't get it. I tried to walk her through the steps at the top of this thread, but no luck. I then asked to speak with a supervisor, but he was not any more up on it than the woman was, if he was even a supervisor in the first place. How can I get them to enable this?


Call again .. unfortunately.


----------



## steff3

Doug Brott said:


> I don't recall there being a bundled 'Total Choice w/ HDDVR' package .. Probably you had 'Choice Xtra w/ HDDVR' and that one has been problematic.
> 
> The easy way for you to check online is to look under services and check for 'HD Access'
> 
> If you see this image (activated) then you are most likely OK to add whole home DVR Service
> 
> If you see this image (not activated) then you are DEFINITELY not going to be able to add whole home DVR service


Just FYI. mine is TC+ and the HD activation displays exactly as your example yet they still say I have to change to a current package. I think that the CSR is assuming if it is a legacy package that you will have to upgrade to current. I will try again later this afternoon but I am now 0 for 4 in my attempts.


----------



## prospero63

Doug Brott said:


> It is true that we do not have direct access to their systems .. this does make it a little more difficult at times. However, I think it's pretty clear that there is a lot of incredibly useful information here


Oh, I agree. I found it comical to be honest. I've had MRV for going on I think 2 years or so. Which is why it's so perplexing to hear him declare that it doesn't work. I know folks from DirecTV watch this website. Folks, this is why you are losing customers. Back in 2000 the customer service was beyond reproach. Today, it's a constant barrage of arguments and underskilled technicians. You have to escalate practically every matter to what's her name (alice? ellen, I can't remember) in order to get anything remotely close to customer satisfaction.


----------



## prospero63

Dennis is the man. He finally started to listen to me, converted from CHoiceXtra+HD to ChoiceXtra with the HD and DVR addition and voila, MRV is working. 

He was quick to point out that it's unsupported so if I have any problems I'll need to find help elsewhere. I refrained from pointing out that I have to do that anyway given the nature of DirecTV support the last few years... :sure:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

prospero63 said:


> Oh, I agree. *I found it comical to be honest. I've had MRV for going on I think 2 years or so.* Which is why it's so perplexing to hear him declare that it doesn't work. I know folks from DirecTV watch this website. Folks, this is why you are losing customers. Back in 2000 the customer service was beyond reproach. Today, it's a constant barrage of arguments and underskilled technicians. You have to escalate practically every matter to what's her name (alice? ellen, I can't remember) in order to get anything remotely close to customer satisfaction.


Amazing.

You must have been in the super secret handshake test group...because those of us in all the previous test groups know that the testing has not been out there anywhere near 2 years.


----------



## dstick653

Thanks Spoffo for the email information. I sent an email through the Directv site exactly the way you did (sorry, I even cut and pasted your exact wording). I received an email reply in about 1 hour. Reply stated that everything was taken care of. Checked my account online, it shows a transaction for "Whole Home DVR". Thanks again, this was painless and took me about 30 seconds of actual time.


----------



## cnmurray8

I tried the e-mail way after not getting it turned on by the phone and received this reply. Now I do have a SWIM and all compatable boxes. They did get that part wrong and they insist that it will only work with DECA which is also wrong.

Thank you for writing about the DIRECTV Whole Home DVR. Please understand that the requirements for the beta you may have participated in are substantially different from the full release. I need to clarify that our Whole Home DVR is not a service that can simply be activated. There are no flags or account attributes for your DIRECTV account that you mentioned in your email that will activate this service. This service includes certain hardware requirements that your account and equipment doesn’t currently fulfill. This includes a SWiM, band-stop filter, DIRECTV signal splitter and DIRECTV Ethernet to Coaxial Adapters. The DIRECTV Whole Home DVR will not use any existing home network that you may have been using previously with the beta version of this service. For you to use the Whole Home DVR service a technician must install and replace some of your currently installed equipment. While I understand your hesitation about having a technician update your equipment, it is required for the Whole Home DVR. To place an order for the Whole Home DVR please call us at (800) 531-5000 for immediate assistance. Thank you again for writing and giving us an opportunity to respond to your concerns. Sincerely, Kirk S.U9311DIRECTV Resolution Specialist P.S. Have a question? Anytime, any topic, instant answers - support.directv.com The Answer Center provides you helpful information, 24/7, all at your fingertips.


----------



## Howie

Wow. I called back and got another woman and talked her through the steps, and I bet it didn't take 2 minutes. I'm now good to go. Thanks for the help from you guys.


----------



## prospero63

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Amazing.
> 
> You must have been in the super secret handshake test group...because those of us in all the previous test groups know that the testing has not been out there anywhere near 2 years.


As I said "I think". I know I joined the super secret test group (and in fact joined this forum) pretty much *just* for this feature (well and dual tuner buffer), and it's been a while now. I just don't care enough to go bother looking up exactly how long.


----------



## funkyp56

Contact @directv on twitter or email [email protected] and they will hook you up. worked for me and I am back in the game with no DECA!!! make sure you tell them you were in the beta


----------



## hdtvfan0001

prospero63 said:


> As I said "I think". I know I joined the super secret test group (and in fact joined this forum) pretty much *just* for this feature (well and dual tuner buffer), and it's been a while now. I just don't care enough to go bother looking up exactly how long.


Gotcha.

Whew....for a minute I thought time was flying even faster than I already believed.


----------



## Rakul

funkyp56 said:


> Contact @directv on twitter or email [email protected] and they will hook you up. worked for me and I am back in the game with no DECA!!! make sure you tell them you were in the beta


+1 @Directv on twitter finally got me hooked up.


----------



## Big Worm

Use twitter! Easy as pie and all setup now!


----------



## wideglide36

Really shouldn't be this hard.

If in fact, some of the posters in this thread are actually getting this set up without upgrading to the Deca system, why can't we be directed to a certain individual or maybe a Directv employee that reads these boards that may be able to help us.

I have called an emailed a number of times now, and all responses are that I need to upgrade to Deca. The last rep I spoke with told me the instructions that Doug provided are not correct. She said they would not work.

So, does anyone know a sure fire way to get this service enabled without upgrading to Deca?

Gotta be an easier way......................................


----------



## Doug Brott

wideglide36 said:


> Really shouldn't be this hard.
> 
> If in fact, some of the posters in this thread are actually getting this set up without upgrading to the Deca system, why can't we be directed to a certain individual or maybe a Directv employee that reads these boards that may be able to help us.
> 
> I have called an emailed a number of times now, and all responses are that I need to upgrade to Deca. The last rep I spoke with told me the instructions that Doug provided are not correct. She said they would not work.
> 
> So, does anyone know a sure fire way to get this service enabled without upgrading to Deca?
> 
> Gotta be an easier way......................................


What is your base programming package?


----------



## Beerstalker

Maybe someone who was able to get is set up over email could post what they sent, kind of like a form letter, so others can just copy and paste it into their own email?


----------



## bfdheky

I called and got "Bjorn". I said I was a beta tester and had special instructions for him to follow to activate the Whole Home DVR for me. He followed them without question and got the MRV flag turned on. He did have trouble finding the attribute screen, but eventually found it.

He also could not figure out how to add the service to my account after enabling the MRV flag, but I looked at my account on the web site and the "activate" button was enabled, so I just activated the service online. I instantly recieved an email from DTV that indicated that "Whole Home DVR Service" had been added to my account for $3 per month. 

I did not have to upgrade to the DECA system. I have hard-wired Ethernet to all my DVRs.


----------



## prushing

Rakul said:


> +1 @Directv on twitter finally got me hooked up.


Do you have the Choice Extra + HD DVR? I don't want to register for a twitter account, but I will if it will get it fixed.


----------



## wideglide36

Doug Brott said:


> What is your base programming package?


Hey Doug,

I have the Premier package which I've had since 2004.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## cnmurray8

Doug I have the current package Choice Extra plus HD DVR. I changed to the non-grandfathered one to see if that would work and so far nothing.

The Reps I have spoked to insist that DECA and a truck roll is needed. No home network or DIY. The e-mail back I received just said that we are wrong about the system work around. This is starting to get frustrating. Plan B maybe to start cancelling services like HBO and see what they do when the reason I am cancelling is the DECA run around.


----------



## Rakul

prushing said:


> Do you have the Choice Extra + HD DVR? I don't want to register for a twitter account, but I will if it will get it fixed.


Yes I do and on my web account it says I do not have HD Activated, whatever they did I was able to get it resolved.


----------



## hobbes

Spoffo said:


> Bingo! E-mail from the website worked like a charm the first time. I selected "Services" from the main topic menu then "Whole House DVR" from the specific services sub menu. Sent my request at 6:30 saturday night, got a "forwarded to a specialist" an hour later, and a very polite confirmation that it was done about 24 hours later. Certainly easier than some of the horror stories here of having to deal with a CSR who doesn't know about the unsupported option, though it sounds like that has been getting a lot better, too.
> 
> I've copied the e-mail exchange below in case anyone wants to copy mine.
> 
> Customer (Robert Spofford) - 05/15/2010 06:21 PM
> 
> Subject
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Requesting "Unsupported" activation of MRV
> 
> Hi -
> 
> I have been a tester of MRV since long before the public beta. Since late last year I have had MRV running flawlessly on 3 HD DRVs using my own networking equipment. I don't want or need any new equipment or service. I simply want to have MRV activated for my account before the May 20 beta cutoff.
> 
> DirecTv recently created an account option just for people like me, where you set the account attribute "MRV capability" to "U" for unsupported and push it to my receivers. MRV is activated on my account, $3 per month is added to my bill, no service call is required, and no tech support is provided for MRV or networking.
> 
> I hope you know what I'm talking about. Some CSRs do, some don't. If it's news to you, please ask around. . . . Or, please do this: go to DORIS. keyword mrv service > Adding Whole Home DVR Service.
> click on: "3: If customers insist on adding Whole-Home DVR Service without the upgrade: "
> 
> Then please just follow those instructions.
> 
> Thanks.
> ​




I have Total Choice + and had no luck with 3 phone CSRs and a Protection Plan escalation.

Thanks Spoffo!

Your e-mail template worked like a charm!​


----------



## cnmurray8

hobbes said:


> Thanks Spoffo!
> 
> Your e-mail template worked like a charm!


That is just like the e-mail I sent and they would not turn it on. The inconsistency is getting out of hand.


----------



## Rakul

cnmurray8 said:


> That is just like the e-mail I sent and they would not turn it on. The inconsistency is getting out of hand.


Yeah I agree, I sent a very similar e-mail Friday and never got a response at all from them. Finally got a DM response on twitter after contacting @directv.


----------



## prushing

Rakul said:


> Yes I do and on my web account it says I do not have HD Activated, whatever they did I was able to get it resolved.


thanks, I'll give twitter a try


----------



## bhuber

We found a workaround the other day when I activated MRV service on my account and I have *Choice Xtra + HDDVR*.

They just temporarily changed my package, set the flag and then changed it back.

So you if you have Choice Xtra + HDDVR you don't need to upgrade from that package you just need to find someone who can help....


----------



## baymanm

Followed Doug's instructions, worked fine. CSR liked that I walked him through the steps. Thanks. 2 minute call.


----------



## DishDog

I called in and activated MRV on the 13th. Because I wanted to use my hardwired ethernet network the CSR said my setup would be unsupported. She explained that if I used DECA, MRV would be supported.

I asked her if their were any other differences at this time and she said not that she was aware of except for the install and equipment fees.

Everything is working great using my LAN but I'm wondering what DirecTV really means when they say the their DECA MRV is supported so I called to ask the question.

I spoke with two different CSR's and was not able to get a specific answer. The best they could do was to say that if you didn't have the protection plan you might be charged a service call or shipping fee depending on the nature of the problem and how long after the install the problem occurred. And you could call in at anytime for free help over the phone or use the website.

Is supported DECA really a big deal?


----------



## Rakul

DishDog said:


> I called in and activated MRV on the 13th. Because I wanted to use my hardwired ethernet network the CSR said my setup would be unsupported. She explained that if I used DECA, MRV would be supported.
> 
> I asked her if their were any other differences at this time and she said not that she was aware of except for the install and equipment fees.
> 
> Everything is working great using my LAN but I'm wondering what DirecTV really means when they say the their DECA MRV is supported so I called to ask the question.
> 
> I spoke with two different CSR's and was not able to get a specific answer. The best they could do was to say that if you didn't have the protection plan you might be charged a service call or shipping fee depending on the nature of the problem and how long after the install the problem occurred. And you could call in at anytime for free help over the phone or use the website.
> 
> Is supported DECA really a big deal?


It comes down to this, if you use ethernet and it doesn't work you are on your own to figure out what's wrong and fix it. If you are using DECA it's on DirecTV to find the problem and fix it. DECA is reported to work slightly better and who knows if a future enhancement will make it more of a must have than what I look at as a nice to have right now.


----------



## Starrbuck

Doug Brott said:


> The workaround if you want to add it now (without waiting for DIRECTV to fix - or not fix - the problem) is to convert your Choice Xtra + HDDVR service to Choice Xtra with HD Service & DVR Service added. If you do this, it will cost you $1/month more for your base package. However, all of the right flags will be set now and then you can add the whole home DVR service to your account.


This is what I elected to do, using emails to communicate with DirecTV this weekend, and now my MRV is officially up and running.

$12 a year more... I guess I'll have to skip Starbucks once each quarter to pay for it.


----------



## Indiana627

Doug Brott said:


> If you have the Choice Xtra + HDDVR package (a legacy package no longer available), you may have problems using this procedure. The only way to fix this currently is to switch to the Choice Xtra package and add both HD Service and DVR Service.
> 
> It is possible (perhaps even likely) that DIRECTV will resolve this in the next few days so that folks with Choice Xtra + HDDVR can add Whole Home DVR Service without switching packages.


I called around noon EDT today and had to change from Choice Xtra + HDDVR package to the Choice Xtra package and add both HD Service and DVR Service separately like Doug described. So I guess there's currently no fix for people with the Choice Xtra + HDDVR package. Once she did that, it didn't take very long at all for her to get me setup.


----------



## Athlon646464

Dishdog,

DECA is at the very least as good as wired Ethernet, and very well could be better. If your Ethernet is working fine, then it is 'good enough'. The area that DECA excels in is trickplay.

By unsupported, D* means that if you have problems with MRV, you are on your own because you are using your own equipment.

If you use D*'s equipment (DECA) and you have an issue, then they will be there to help you.


----------



## RAD

It took six e-mails to DirecTV for my brother in law to get MRV enabled on his account but it finally happened.


----------



## nucat95

I didn't follow the script, but I was able to activate MRV (without the DECA upgrade) after I was transferred to another CSR.

Beware, though... The CSR I spoke to did warn me that the activation would expire on Dec. 31, 4027. I guess I'll make a note on my calendar to call back in a couple of millennia to reactivate. Not looking forward to the call!


----------



## DishDog

Athlon646464 said:


> Dishdog,
> 
> DECA is at the very least as good as wired Ethernet, and very well could be better. If your Ethernet is working fine, then it is 'good enough'. The area that DECA excels in is trickplay.
> 
> By unsupported, D* means that if you have problems with MRV, you are on your own because you are using your own equipment.
> 
> If you use D*'s equipment (DECA) and you have an issue, then they will be there to help you.


"DECA excels in is trickplay."

By excel do you mean lag time? My lag time is almost the same as when I'm on the non-MRV receiver. Not a biggie.

"If you use D*'s equipment (DECA) and you have an issue, then they will be there to help you."

I'm sure they will but at what cost if you don't have the protection plan?


----------



## chedlin

I called, they knew what the attribute was but said it wasn't there and I would have to pay for the $99 upgrade. I suggested it was my programming package, they put me on hold, switched it, and then it still wasn't possible. I have confirmed they changed my programming around and put it back from my online order history.

I sent a help plea via twitter, we'll see where it ends up. I might end up with DECA, but the Ethernet worked well. I am also a software engineer and used to be a network engineer, so I am not too worried about support.


----------



## MizzouTiger

Well, I tried calling but got hung up on after being on hold for a few minutes and before ever getting a live person.

Now trying the e-mail route and see what happens.


----------



## rob316

Quick question, if I go DECA will it extend my contract 2 years? Just curious, I use wireless N and it runs great with MRV.


----------



## Shades228

rob316 said:


> Quick question, if I go DECA will it extend my contract 2 years? Just curious, I use wireless N and it runs great with MRV.


As stated before a few times there is not an agreement with the MRV order unless you add an upgrade to the order. Equipment that needs to be swapped due to SWM compatibility is not counted.


----------



## rob316

Shades228 said:


> As stated before a few times there is not an agreement with the MRV order unless you add an upgrade to the order. Equipment that needs to be swapped due to SWM compatibility is not counted.


Thanks Shades I did a search and come up with nothing.


----------



## bpaulson

Athlon646464 said:


> Dishdog,
> 
> DECA is at the very least as good as wired Ethernet, and very well could be better. If your Ethernet is working fine, then it is 'good enough'. The area that DECA excels in is trickplay.
> 
> By unsupported, D* means that if you have problems with MRV, you are on your own because you are using your own equipment.
> 
> *If you use D*'s equipment (DECA) and you have an issue, then they will be there to help you.*


How are they going to help you when they don't even know how to activate a simple service?

I'm convinced this is a total screwup for DirecTV. I'm waiting until May 20th to deal with this hassle and then I'm downgrading my programming to Choice (was on Choice Xtra + HD DVR).

Bottom line this should have been simple for DirecTV... people who use their own network and don't need support from DirecTV don't pay and people who are using DECA and getting support from DirecTV pay for the equipment and the service.

I used to think DirecTV was the Hero out of everyone providing service but I see they're starting to be just like every other company out there... charge more and more.


----------



## Doug Brott

As has been described on here already, Choice Xtra plus HDDVR is definitely a problem for setting up the unsupported flags. Some folks have gotten things set up by switching packages and then switching back after WHDS has been enabled. Others have been unable to get the package set back to the old one. It all depends on who you get.

As for a total screwup? Nah, I don't think it's total .. but there are certainly some things that could have gone better. Sometimes you don't really know until you pull the trigger, though.



bpaulson said:


> How are they going to help you when they don't even know how to activate a simple service?
> 
> I'm convinced this is a total screwup for DirecTV. I'm waiting until May 20th to deal with this hassle and then I'm downgrading my programming to Choice (was on Choice Xtra + HD DVR).
> 
> Bottom line this should have been simple for DirecTV... people who use their own network and don't need support from DirecTV don't pay and people who are using DECA and getting support from DirecTV pay for the equipment and the service.
> 
> I used to think DirecTV was the Hero out of everyone providing service but I see they're starting to be just like every other company out there... charge more and more.


----------



## prospero63

Doug Brott said:


> As for a total screwup? Nah, I don't think it's total .. but there are certainly some things that could have gone better. *Sometimes you don't really know until you pull the trigger, though*.


Seven P's doug, Seven P's. The reason DirecTV keeps having this stuff happen is they lack talent at all levels of the organization to properly execute on things. If you don't know, you aren't planning well enough.


----------



## cnmurray8

When I came home from work I had a very snotty voicemail from the person who responded to my request by e-mail to turn this on. The voicemail basically said that there are no attributes and that he has no idea where I got the information from Doug's e-mail. He then bassically scolded me in the voicemail for even trying to get this activated without having the DECA installed. He said that the beta ment nothing.

The e-mail I thought was bad enough but after receiving a nasty voicemail at home too Directv has really dropped in my book.


----------



## nino2469

grr 45 minutes in and on my fifth transfer and still no one knows what is going on. I have been reading them the instructions in the first post and they keep saying they can't do that I need to talk to another department.


----------



## Mountaineer

I've tried three times to get MRV activated,with the same results. The CSR's keep telling me I will need to pay a $99.00 dollar upgade fee,ans a $49.00 dollar activation fee. This would include a hardware upgrade,which I don't need. :nono2: I'm sorry to say,but the CSR's are dumb as dirt.

Is there a certain dept. I need to ask for?


----------



## celblazer

Thanks for the instructions. Took about 10 minutes to get it activated but all went smoothly.


----------



## cnmurray8

I tried calling again and no luck- they insist that it can not be activated this way. They then said a 2 year commitment. My head hurts dealing with this. It should not be this hard to do this.


----------



## bigjoelee

well I had called on the 13th and the 14th several times. eventually they said they would send a HR24 to replace my existing HR21 and do all the necessarily upgrades. 

Well today my installer came with no boxes at all and only planned on changing my lnb out to swm and putting deca on my current HR21 and HR22 boxes. He marked my appointment as a reschedule and I called in. 

The rep said that they couldn't upgrade me to an HR24 and that isn't what my install was marked, then said there was no way to swap me to MRV. After arguing and going through the script he set me to the new xtra choice package, and was able to add the MRV capability flag to a Y (he said he only does this after deca installs), and this took a long time because he said it wasn't on the same screen as in the script. I asked about swaping my package back after setting it and turns out you can't. but finally after 4 calls about 3 hours of phone time, an appointment they flipped the bit and I have MRV with no additional equipment.

Joseph


----------



## veryoldschool

Shades228 said:


> As stated before a few times there is not an agreement with the MRV order unless you add an upgrade to the order. *Equipment that needs to be swapped due to SWM compatibility is not counted.*





rob316 said:


> Thanks Shades I did a search and come up with nothing.


NO, if a receiver needs to be swapped to be SWiM compatible, it WILL trigger a programing commitment.
An SD swap = 1 year
An HD swap [notably the H20] = 2 years.
*There isn't an additional cost*.


----------



## STEVED21

Well, the third CSR finally listened to me and I walked him through Doug's script. He found everything and said that all was good to go. Well, you guessed it, not activated. Since I didn't check EVERY step with him, he probably just flagged the account but did not go in to reactivate. My mistake for not staying with him until it worked.

Hopefully, it is flagged and when I try again tomorrow, it will be easier.

Good luck to all!


----------



## Doug Brott

STEVED21 said:


> Well, the third CSR finally listened to me and I walked him through Doug's script. He found everything and said that all was good to go. Well, you guessed it, not activated. Since I didn't check EVERY step with him, he probably just flagged the account but did not go in to reactivate. My mistake for not staying with him until it worked.
> 
> Hopefully, it is flagged and when I try again tomorrow, it will be easier.
> 
> Good luck to all!


Go online .. If he turned the MRV-Compatibility flag on, you should be able to activate via the web. If you still can't activate, then verify that you don't have the 'Choice Xtra plus HDDVR' package. If you do, then that is your problem.


----------



## Getteau

STEVED21 said:


> Well, the third CSR finally listened to me and I walked him through Doug's script. He found everything and said that all was good to go. Well, you guessed it, not activated. Since I didn't check EVERY step with him, he probably just flagged the account but did not go in to reactivate. My mistake for not staying with him until it worked.
> 
> Hopefully, it is flagged and when I try again tomorrow, it will be easier.
> 
> Good luck to all!


Check your account online. If he flipped the bit, you should be able to add the whole home DVR service from the website. The hard part is getting them to flip the bit.


----------



## STEVED21

No luck. Cannot activate. I have Premier so that's not the problem. I don't know what he did so I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## MizzouTiger

MizzouTiger said:


> Well, I tried calling but got hung up on after being on hold for a few minutes and before ever getting a live person.
> 
> Now trying the e-mail route and see what happens.


Well, here is the first response I got from my e-mail:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks for writing.

I completely understand your issue about activating or enabling your Whole Home DVR Service. Upon review of your email, I determined that we needed some extra time for research and investigation before providing you with our final reply. I have escalated your email to a specialist who will personally research your issue and reply to you.

We respect your time and want to reassure you that we are working diligently to get back to you as soon as we can. While this may take some time, our specialists generally respond within 24 hours. Thank you for your patience.

In case you need more urgent support, our Customer Service Specialists are available to help you at 800-531-5000 and may be in a better position to answer urgent questions.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We'll see what the specialist comes back with.


----------



## evan_s

I called to have this turned on today. Rep seemed to know what I was asking for and put me on hold to set it up. Then he came back and said I didn't have the right equipment and they would need to come out and replace my dish. I told him I already had SWiM but it wasn't listed on the account because it wasn't installed that way. Said he just needed to change some things and put me back on hold. After that he told me it was active and i'd be billed for a partial month etc.

Went and checked my account on line and didn't see the whole home dvr added but I could now check the box online. Did that and everything seems to be working now. No more beta on my mrv.


----------



## prushing

MizzouTiger said:


> Well, here is the first response I got from my e-mail:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thanks for writing.
> 
> I completely understand your issue about activating or enabling your Whole Home DVR Service. Upon review of your email, I determined that we needed some extra time for research and investigation before providing you with our final reply. I have escalated your email to a specialist who will personally research your issue and reply to you.
> 
> We respect your time and want to reassure you that we are working diligently to get back to you as soon as we can. While this may take some time, our specialists generally respond within 24 hours. Thank you for your patience.
> 
> In case you need more urgent support, our Customer Service Specialists are available to help you at 800-531-5000 and may be in a better position to answer urgent questions.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> We'll see what the specialist comes back with.


I basically got the same thing


----------



## bpaulson

Doug Brott said:


> As for a total screwup? Nah, I don't think it's total .. but there are certainly some things that could have gone better. Sometimes you don't really know until you pull the trigger, though.


I'm well aware that they have added a value here and there's no point complaining about what they already are charging for, it's just unfortunately for them they'll lose money on the deal... had they not charged for MRV I wouldn't have had to change my "old" plan... since I have to change to enable MRV (which I consider a must) I took a gander at what the different packages and realized that I could easily bump down to the lowest tv tier and not miss a thing (ok well nat geo which I love but that's the only channel.)

The economy is rough right now... I'm not struggling but I'm not splurging either...

Thank you though for posting how to get this going... it's sad that you have to post a how to just to get directv to add a service but I hope when I call in if I have to use your helpful information that I will get a csr willing to listen.


----------



## cadet502

Wheee Hooo. Third time email a charm. I checked online and it says i'm activated, I'm not home, so I can't see if beta is gone. Won't know till Thursday.

I used the Spoffo template.



> Bingo! E-mail from the website worked like a charm the first time. I selected "Services" from the main topic menu then "Whole House DVR" from the specific services sub menu. Sent my request at 6:30 saturday night, got a "forwarded to a specialist" an hour later, and a very polite confirmation that it was done about 24 hours later. Certainly easier than some of the horror stories here of having to deal with a CSR who doesn't know about the unsupported option, though it sounds like that has been getting a lot better, too.
> 
> I've copied the e-mail exchange below in case anyone wants to copy mine.
> 
> Customer (Robert Spofford) - 05/15/2010 06:21 PM
> 
> Subject
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Requesting "Unsupported" activation of MRV
> 
> Hi -
> 
> I have been a tester of MRV since long before the public beta. Since late last year I have had MRV running flawlessly on 3 HD DRVs using my own networking equipment. I don't want or need any new equipment or service. I simply want to have MRV activated for my account before the May 20 beta cutoff.
> 
> DirecTv recently created an account option just for people like me, where you set the account attribute "MRV capability" to "U" for unsupported and push it to my receivers. MRV is activated on my account, $3 per month is added to my bill, no service call is required, and no tech support is provided for MRV or networking.
> 
> I hope you know what I'm talking about. Some CSRs do, some don't. If it's news to you, please ask around. . . . Or, please do this: go to DORIS. keyword mrv service > Adding Whole Home DVR Service.
> click on: "3: If customers insist on adding Whole-Home DVR Service without the upgrade: "
> 
> Then please just follow those instructions.
> 
> Thanks.


One of the keys might be to choose the correct item in the pull downs on the send email screen.

Thanks Doug and Spoffo and all the others helping to get folks past this hurdle.

.


----------



## fragchild

Thank god for twitter. After several failed attempts at calling and getting the constant run around I Messaged them on Twitter, gave them my account number and asked them to turn on MRV and within 2 hours it was done.


----------



## barryb

I have an installer coming out tomorrow. It was my best recourse at my 6th phone call. 

I will say in each case the CSR's I talked to were pleasant to deal with, yet had little or no idea of what I was talking about, as I expected.

What surprised me is that with this upgrade I was informed it will be a new two year commitment. Not a big deal for me as I am staying with DirecTV. I am not upgrading any receivers, just having them put in a new SWM and some DECA's.


----------



## gregftlaud

Ask for the ACE department. That is where i finally got mine activated. It's supposed to be the advanced customer support area.


----------



## djrobx

My second email to DIRECTV went much better than the first. She got the service activated on my account, I didn't have to do anything at all. 

I think I'd have gone nuts trying to do this by phone.


----------



## veryoldschool

barryb said:


> I talked to were pleasant to deal with, yet had little or no idea of what I was talking about, as I expected.


 like the blond at the bar this weekend?


> What surprised me is that with this upgrade I was informed it will be a new two year commitment. Not a big deal for me as I am staying with DirecTV. I am not upgrading any receivers, just having them put in a new SWM and some DECA's.


If you don't have a receiver swapped, there isn't any commitment with this.


----------



## dhhaines

I had mine activated just today without any problems. It just took 2 emails. One to ask for it to be activated. The second to tell them I understood that my own network was unsupported by them and that I didn't want to spend $150 for something I didn't need. An hour later it was activated.

Now I only wish that unsupported also meant uncharged for the feature.:sure:


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I still say D* could save themselves (and ourselves) a lot of headaches if they would allow us to activate this feature online, regardless if you have DECA or ethernet connections.


----------



## 2muchtv

My first call on this and I spoke with a great CSR named Luke. At first he wanted to sign me up for a DECA install. I indicated that I participated in the beta and wanted to use my home network. He asked to put me on hold (I was getting all queued up for Doug's script). He returned in about 5 minutes and started in with the disclaimer about being non-supported. I acknowledged that it would not be a problem and checked my account while he was still on the line. Whole Home DVR showed activated and I had a $2 partial month charge. Checked my DVR's and status shows authorized. Turns out that I did not have to use Doug's script and the entire call took less than 10 minutes. Good luck guys, hopefully things are getting better.


----------



## Deezul

Just called my second CSR, and directed him to this page. He followed the script, and told me he'd share the information with his co-workers. He said is active, but it's not yet showing on my account. I'll check my account tomorrow, but I might have to change my package. Not a big deal, as I'll be dropping a receive soon anyway.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Deezul said:


> Just called my second CSR, and directed him to this page. He followed the script, and told me he'd share the information with his co-workers. *He said is active, but it's not yet showing on my account*. I'll check my account tomorrow, but I might have to change my package. Not a big deal, as I'll be dropping a receive soon anyway.


Hmmmmm...it should show up almost immediately on your account as active.


----------



## forecheck

Success for me the 1st time with the email route. I emailed Sunday morning saying basically the same as the others have posted, and within an hour I got an email back saying it was being sent to a specialist. Then this morning, they wrote back saying I was good to go, which I am


----------



## tco

can we get a copy of your outbound email?


----------



## TonySCV

E-mailing the CSR can be hair-raising. I have TC+ and Lifetime DVR service on my account, so for obvious reasons I have no desire or need to change packages and start paying $84 a year more than I do now for monthly DVR service alone.

Here's the e-mail I sent: 

_"Hi. I have my receivers connected via my home network (ethernet) and would like to enable Whole Home DVR Service (MRV). I do not need any new equipment.

I understand that in order to enable the service, I need to have a new account attribute added to my account. I've been told: "Ask the CSR to enter 'Account Attributes' and choose 'Create New'. The only option here is 'MRV-Capability' and it should be set to 'u' (for unsupported"

Please set this flag on my account so that I can enable this service. I understand the charge is $3 per month. "_

Here's the response I received:

_"Thank you for writing. We will be happy to assist you with adding the Whole-Home DVR service to your account. Please know that to enjoy the very best of our Whole-Home DVR service, we request that customer's upgrade to our SWiM Network for optimal usage of the Whole-Home DVR service.

While we understand that you have made a substantial investment in a non-SWiM home network, we can activate the Whole-Home DVR service at its normal price at $3.00 per residence. However, we will be unable to provide additional support (troubleshooting) specific to the Whole-Home DVR Service. In addition, by adding the service without upgrading doesn't include DECAs and Band-Stop Filters nor receiver swaps.

We believe that the upgrade is a substantial value and provides the very best, fully supported, Whole-Home DVR Service experience. We strongly encourage you to take this upgrade offer so that you can receive optimal usage of the Whole-Home DVR service.

*In order to activate services for Whole-Home DVR, you will need to upgrade your package to a current package of CHOICE or above as your current package is no longer available. * Package availability can be viewed at directv.com/packages or you may call us at 1-800-531-5000 to upgrade your packaging at any time.

If you choose not to upgrade your equipment and still want us to add the service on, please write back and let us know.

Thanks again for writing. We appreciate your patience and understanding."_

With no response from me, this e-mail arrived shortly thereafter:

_"Confirmation of DIRECTV Programming & Services

This email confirms the requested change to your DIRECTV service has been made. Please keep a copy of this email for your records.

To view your current programming and services, log in to your account at directv.com and click on the "My Programming" link under the Programming header in the left navigation bar. "_

Needless to say I wasn't all that pleased hearing that changes had been made given the e-mail I received. However, when I logged in I saw that Whole Home DVR service had been activated and *my programming package hadn't changed*. The only new service add that has occurred on my bill so far is for the $3 monthly service fee, so apparently all is well that ends well.

Certainly easier dealing with this via e-mail even though the CSR responses weren't accurate (which isn't saying much - moreso that the phone roulette is simply a nightmare in comparison).


----------



## chedlin

Twitter worked for me. At this rate if you need decent service from many companies you have to be able to describe your problem in 160 chars or less.

Total Choice + HD DVR. They had to switch it but then put it back.


----------



## veryoldschool

chedlin said:


> At this rate if you need decent service from many companies you have to be able to describe your problem in 160 chars or less.


Has everyone only got the attention span of a gnat these days? :eek2:


----------



## forecheck

tco said:


> can we get a copy of your outbound email?


Mine was pretty much the same as TonySCV's a couple posts up, just changed a few words around.

I did subscribe to the package most here are having trouble with, Choice Xtra + HDDVR, so I went online before I sent the email and changed it to a current one.


----------



## murry27409

I changed my package a few days ago in anticipation. I sent an MRV request email just a little while ago; now I'll wait and see.


----------



## HRJustin

> Bingo! E-mail from the website worked like a charm the first time. I selected "Services" from the main topic menu then "Whole House DVR" from the specific services sub menu. Sent my request at 6:30 saturday night, got a "forwarded to a specialist" an hour later, and a very polite confirmation that it was done about 24 hours later. Certainly easier than some of the horror stories here of having to deal with a CSR who doesn't know about the unsupported option, though it sounds like that has been getting a lot better, too.
> 
> I've copied the e-mail exchange below in case anyone wants to copy mine.
> 
> Customer (Robert Spofford) - 05/15/2010 06:21 PM
> 
> Subject
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Requesting "Unsupported" activation of MRV
> 
> Hi -
> 
> I have been a tester of MRV since long before the public beta. Since late last year I have had MRV running flawlessly on 3 HD DRVs using my own networking equipment. I don't want or need any new equipment or service. I simply want to have MRV activated for my account before the May 20 beta cutoff.
> 
> DirecTv recently created an account option just for people like me, where you set the account attribute "MRV capability" to "U" for unsupported and push it to my receivers. MRV is activated on my account, $3 per month is added to my bill, no service call is required, and no tech support is provided for MRV or networking.
> 
> I hope you know what I'm talking about. Some CSRs do, some don't. If it's news to you, please ask around. . . . Or, please do this: go to DORIS. keyword mrv service > Adding Whole Home DVR Service.
> click on: "3: If customers insist on adding Whole-Home DVR Service without the upgrade: "
> 
> Then please just follow those instructions.
> 
> Thanks.


I tried calling in first on sunday just to see what would happen. I talked to three CSRs all saying "Whole Home DVR is impossible without DECA". Then when I said "Thanks but I will try calling back" the CSR just said "they will all tell you the same thing" That made me laugh :lol:. The last CSR I spoke with was really concerned about what kind of information I had found from DBStalk.com. He said he was going to look into and make sure all of the information here is correct HAHAHA:hurah:...... 
then I tried to use this email template from Spoffo just changed to what equipment I have. Here is the email response I received back.

"Thank you for writing. I'm happy to assist you. In review of your account, I noticed that you did not subscribe to HD ACCESS. Please know that a subscription to HD Access is required to add DIRECTV Whole Home DVR service to your account. HD ACCESS is $10 per month, and allows you to view the HD versions of the channels you subscribe to. Your total bill will increase by $3 per month for DIRECTV Whole Home DVR service, and $10 for HD ACCESS. If you would like to add these services to your account, please call us at (800) 531-5000 and a specialist will be happy to assist you."

Thank you again for writing.

Sincerely,

Cody R.


----------



## fornold

I emailed them yesterday and still haven't received a single response. Not even a thanks for emailing response. Oh well, guess I'll call in later today.


----------



## PlanetBill

success on first attempt. The CSR didn't push too hard on DECA, but did question about picture quality (which has been real good as of the last couple months). He said there hasn't been many beta's calling in to activate and had to put me on hold while he figured out how to activate it on my account and check on what equipment I have. On hold for about 2-3 minutes. BTW I have Total Choice pkg pay 10.00 for HD, now 3.00 more for whole home DVR plus additional recievers.


----------



## fafner

What are the upsides and downsides to going the "official" route for MRV? What actual equipment changes are made? What are the potential benefits and costs.

I am already in the beta and have a wired home network. I am not adverse to doing it the "official" way if there are real benefits and the costs are minimal.

Thanks.

fafner


----------



## wideglide36

funkyp56 said:


> Contact @directv on twitter or email [email protected] and they will hook you up. worked for me and I am back in the game with no DECA!!! make sure you tell them you were in the beta


Hey funkyp56,

Thank you very much. This finally worked for me.

Everything seems to be set up and all systems are go!

I emailed the address you provided and it worked like a charm.

Don't forget to leave your account and telephone number.

Might want to sticky this post...................................


----------



## veryoldschool

fafner said:


> What are the upsides and downsides to going the "official" route for MRV? What actual equipment changes are made? What are the potential benefits and costs.
> 
> I am already in the beta and have a wired home network. I am not adverse to doing it the "official" way if there are real benefits and the costs are minimal.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> fafner


This may not be the best thread to ask/post in.
Send me a PM with all your equipment and I'll try to answer.


----------



## prushing

This is the response I got from the idiot who emailed me back. I will be reporting his name so he can get further training in my request to twitter.



> Thank you for writing about getting the Whole Home DVR service.
> 
> I am truly sorry for any misunderstanding about the requirements for the full release of the Whole Home DVR.
> 
> I need to clarify that the DIRECTV Whole Home DVR will not use any existing home network that you may have been using previously with the beta version of this service.
> 
> This service includes certain hardware requirements that your account and equipment doesn't currently fulfill. This includes a SWiM (our records show that no SWiM has been installed), band-stop filters, DIRECTV signal splitter and DIRECTV Ethernet to Coaxial Adapters. While I understand that you may not want the DECA's please remember that this service won't be using your existing home network any longer.
> 
> For you to use the Whole Home DVR service a technician must install and replace some of your currently installed equipment. While I understand your hesitation about having a technician update your equipment, it is required for the Whole Home DVR.
> 
> To place an order for the Whole Home DVR please call us at (800) 531-5000 for immediate assistance.
> 
> Thank you again for writing and giving us an opportunity to respond to your concerns.


----------



## pdawg17

I emailed for the first time last night at 11PM PST and 4 hours later it was added to my account...I used the email "template" from this thread...


----------



## anleva

I did it via email after sending 4 emails. Leveraged much of the emails in this thread. I did need to change my package from CHOICE XTRA + HDDVR to CHOICE XTRA and then add HD and DVR though it sounds like some were able to still do it with the legacy package. 

I am going to stick with it being unsupported and use my wired, home run ethernet wiring. That's been working really well for me thus far. No performance issues. Not sure I would really gain much going to a full DECA implementation.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

prushing said:


> This is the response I got from the* idiot *who emailed me back. I will be reporting his name so he can get further training in my request to twitter.


Using the word idiot is a bit harsh don't you think. You admit in the same post he needs more training, which is true. I know it can be frustrating trying to get this new service up and running, but lets show a it of patience shall we and skip the name calling.


----------



## prushing

HDTVsportsfan said:


> Using the word idiot is a bit harsh don't you think. You admit in the same post he needs more training, which is true. I know it can be frustrating trying to get this new service up and running, but lets show a it of patience shall we and skip the name calling.


It's not really directed at him, but Directv overall for making this a very confusing process for everyone involved and not training their CSRs properly. That makes him look stupid when he is incorrectly stating "facts".


----------



## mikeinthekeys

I just had a couple of interesting encounters. On the first call, I explained Doug's instructions, the guy admitted he had never done this before. He went to a supervisor and came back and said the only way was DECA period! I called back in and got a guy who followed Doug's instructions, found the "u" was already set, but told me that he couldn't activate WHDVR from there, I would have to wait until the 20th, and that he was told at that time it would AUTOMATICALLY enroll me and begin charging me the $3. I may have not read every post in this thread, but I have been following it pretty closely... I have never seen this response before! Anyway, my account still says to call to activate... I will wait a while to see if the system updates and I can activate from the website. Thanks to all on this thread for their contributions... maybe I'll try the email route next.


----------



## Doug Brott

mikeinthekeys said:


> I just had a couple of interesting encounters. On the first call, I explained Doug's instructions, the guy admitted he had never done this before. He went to a supervisor and came back and said the only way was DECA period! I called back in and got a guy who followed Doug's instructions, found the "u" was already set, but told me that he couldn't activate WHDVR from there, I would have to wait until the 20th, and that he was told at that time it would AUTOMATICALLY enroll me and begin charging me the $3. I may have not read every post in this thread, but I have been following it pretty closely... I have never seen this response before! Anyway, my account still says to call to activate... I will wait a while to see if the system updates and I can activate from the website. Thanks to all on this thread for their contributions... maybe I'll try the email route next.


Mike,

If the flag is set to 'u' then, if it can be set, you can do it online via the web page now. If it still says 'not eligible' then there are other issues preventing it from working.

You need the minimum requirements: HD Service, DVR Service, 1 eligible HD DVR, 1 eligible HD Receiver

R22s are not technically eligible, but at least one gent was able to work around the system with a particularly helpful CSR.

If you have all of those set, check the 'HD Service' item for your online account. If it says that it is active, you should be good to go, but if it is asking you to activate, then that is your problem. In that case, most likely you have 'Choice Xtra plus HDDVR' package. Some folks are getting CSRs to change the package to 'Choice Xtra' and adding HD & DVR Service so that they can turn on WHDS and then getting switched back to 'Choice Xtra plus HDDVR' .. Others have had trouble with getting the latter accomplished thus costing them $1/month more since they are now on the current package. It seems it's been about a 20-30% success rate for staying on the old package from the posts I've seen.


----------



## Flying_Hellfish

First call and they refused to listen to Doug's instructions and told me that DECA was a requirement and it would be $49 plus a tech visit. I politely asked her to cancel the order and I would figure something else out. 

I did realize I had the Choice Xtra +HDDVR so I went on line real quick and changed my package.

I just sent an e-mail to customer service using almost the exact wording that spoffo used, now I guess it is just a wait and see. I'm crossing my fingers, I've gotten quite accustomed to MRV and would hate to see it gone in 2 days.


----------



## brianp6621

So I just got off the phone with customer service and they said it is active but I'm not seeing any signs on the DTV site. It still says call to activate. Is there something from the receiver I can check? Would the Beta thing go away? What should the activation status say?


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

brianp6621 said:


> So I just got off the phone with customer service and they said it is active but I'm not seeing any signs on the DTV site. It still says call to activate. Is there something from the receiver I can check? Would the Beta thing go away? What should the activation status say?


It took mine about 10 minutes to show up on my account. Hit F5 a few times.


----------



## brianp6621

HDTVsportsfan said:


> It took mine about 10 minutes to show up on my account. Hit F5 a few times.


Does anything change on the receiver itself in the multiroom screen?


----------



## cnmurray8

prushing said:


> This is the response I got from the idiot who emailed me back. I will be reporting his name so he can get further training in my request to twitter.


That looks just like the e-mail I received back- then he left me a very snotty voicemail saying that DBSTalk is wrong that it can never he done without DECA.


----------



## jefbal99

brianp6621 said:


> Does anything change on the receiver itself in the multiroom screen?


Yes, the Beta option is gone


----------



## carl6

Success with a five minute phone call.

First CSR wouldn't touch it. She had not yet been trained on it and was not willing to listen to my instructions. No problem.

Second CSR also would not listen to my instructions, but did have someone there who knew exactly what to do and how to do it. Put me on hold and a couple of minutes later it was all done.

Things are obviously starting to smooth out a little bit. One reason I waited a few days before trying.


----------



## CopyCat

Just back from a long weekend in Boston, sent an email at 9AM and it's already turned on as per their reply.


----------



## brianp6621

jefbal99 said:


> Yes, the Beta option is gone


Yeah, that's what I thought. It isn't gone and it isn't showing in my account. I don't think he did anything.

I shot off an email.


----------



## Doug Brott

brianp6621 said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought. It isn't gone and it isn't showing in my account. I don't think he did anything.
> 
> I shot off an email.


If it's not on your account, then it's not set up. If it's on your account you could just refresh your services (Help -> Contact Us on the DIRECTV Web Page).


----------



## brianp6621

Doug Brott said:


> If it's not on your account, then it's not set up. If it's on your account you could just refresh your services (Help -> Contact Us on the DIRECTV Web Page).


Yeah, that's what I figured. Maybe the email will get me somewhere.

So is it 100% that you can't accomplish this with choice extra+hddvr?


----------



## mikeinthekeys

Doug Brott said:


> Mike,
> 
> If the flag is set to 'u' then, if it can be set, you can do it online via the web page now. If it still says 'not eligible' then there are other issues preventing it from working.
> 
> You need the minimum requirements: HD Service, DVR Service, 1 eligible HD DVR, 1 eligible HD Receiver
> 
> R22s are not technically eligible, but at least one gent was able to work around the system with a particularly helpful CSR.
> 
> If you have all of those set, check the 'HD Service' item for your online account. If it says that it is active, you should be good to go, but if it is asking you to activate, then that is your problem. In that case, most likely you have 'Choice Xtra plus HDDVR' package. Some folks are getting CSRs to change the package to 'Choice Xtra' and adding HD & DVR Service so that they can turn on WHDS and then getting switched back to 'Choice Xtra plus HDDVR' .. Others have had trouble with getting the latter accomplished thus costing them $1/month more since they are now on the current package. It seems it's been about a 20-30% success rate for staying on the old package from the posts I've seen.


I changed the package to Choice Xtra and activated HD (DVR showed already activated). Box to activate WHDS is still greyed out and it says to call to activate. (They got the $1 extra charge in there, though!).


----------



## MizzouTiger

Just got an e-mail reply from the "specialist" that my original e-mail request had been sent to saying that the Whole Home DVR Service has been enabled and activated on my account. I logged onto my DirecTv account and it shows it as being activated as well.

I will probably eventually go the SWiM/DECA route, but I just don't have an extra $150 right now to deal with it.

Thanks for everyone's help in this thread in getting this activated!


----------



## Rakul

brianp6621 said:


> Yeah, that's what I figured. Maybe the email will get me somewhere.
> 
> So is it 100% that you can't accomplish this with choice extra+hddvr?


Say 95%, I was able to get it done with +HD/DVR via twitter.


----------



## mikeinthekeys

I just reread Doug's comment: 'You need the minimum requirements: HD Service, DVR Service, 1 eligible HD DVR, 1 eligible HD Receiver." I have two HR20-700s, but my receiver is H20-100. Could this be the trouble? I have the receiver in the same room as one DVR using it for PIP, so don't need it to be in the MRV mix. Mainly I watch between the two DVRs.


----------



## Doug Brott

brianp6621 said:


> Yeah, that's what I figured. Maybe the email will get me somewhere.
> 
> So is it 100% that you can't accomplish this with choice extra+hddvr?


I'd say this is probably true ..

Some folks have gotten CSRs to set to Choice Xtra with HD & DVR added, then add whole home dvr service and then when done set it back to 'choice xtra + hddvr' .. Others have not been successful in getting it switched back. So, your mileage may vary.

If you can't get them to set it back for you, then the damage is $1/month extra for the base package.


----------



## Doug Brott

mikeinthekeys said:


> I just reread Doug's comment: 'You need the minimum requirements: HD Service, DVR Service, 1 eligible HD DVR, 1 eligible HD Receiver." I have two HR20-700s, but my receiver is H20-100. Could this be the trouble? I have the receiver in the same room as one DVR using it for PIP, so don't need it to be in the MRV mix. Mainly I watch between the two DVRs.


Nope, 2 HR20s meet your minimum requirement for receivers. It's OK to have additional non-supported receivers in a home networking situation.


----------



## Doug Brott

Rakul said:


> Say 95%, I was able to get it done with +HD/DVR via twitter.


Some folks are getting it done via CSRs as well .. I think it depends on who you get unfortunately. Even in your case, I'm sure they had to switch you off the package, add WHDS and then switch you back on to the package. I'd be virtually certain that if you look at your recent account activity that that is what it will show.


----------



## Rakul

Doug Brott said:


> Some folks are getting it done via CSRs as well .. I think it depends on who you get unfortunately. Even in your case, I'm sure they had to switch you off the package, add WHDS and then switch you back on to the package. I'd be virtually certain that if you look at your recent account activity that that is what it will show.


I agree 100% and while their system may throw up a roadblock to getting WHDS if you have this package, there does appear to be a roadmap to get it without switching. Unforunately as you say, it's all a matter of which CSR you get, some are better than others, even e-mail is that way.


----------



## dlvh

Alright...I called a CSR that got it right I think, but it does not show up on my DirecTV website account, and what shoud I have initially done via my TV thru my 2 HR2x's? Where do I find this "U"? Can someone post a picture of what the DirecTV screen should look like after the "U" switch has supposedly been flipped? Under the "Whole Home DVR" tab, it still shows "not eligible" should that be "enabled? And again, what should my TV screen show as far as Whole Home DVR (Multi-View)?

I have the Total Choice package ony.

Edit:

Ok guys...figured it out. I had to Log Out and then back into DirecTV's website for it to show up on "My Services" tab "Currently Activated" is now there. Yeahaa!

*Thanks Doug...and others!


----------



## MikeR7

I finally got hooked up after 3 days of e-mailing back and forth. The more I think about it though, I might go for the SWIM dish system and DECA upgrade. Especially if I can get the $99 instant credit that I hear some are getting.


----------



## STEVED21

4th call worked. got a great CSR from Boise who was willing to listen. The guy last night did about 90%. She was able to go in and activate in 5 minutes. Very freindly and thanked me for teaching her something.


----------



## barryb

Install went without a hitch. Driver showed up on time, and got out of his truck with (to my surprise) a SWM16. I showed him my setup, and he then asked for phone to call his supervisor up. I got a two-truck install with all sorts of red carpet laid out for me. "Whole home" DVR service is activated and working well across 12 tuners.

Super happy with DirecTV.

I chose not to blur the plates out in hopes that DirecTV will chase down these installers and let them know what a fantastic, courteous and professional job they did for me.










I am happy I went ahead and bit the bullet to get my entire house on DECA's instead of the mix-match setup I had in place.


----------



## baloo75

Success going the email route (cut and pasted from earlier in the thread). They turned it on and did not change my package, Choice XTRA+HD DVR. Thanks to whoever posted the initial email message.


----------



## brianp6621

Got it done with the email. Ended up changing the package in case that was the issue.

The email said the flag was already set so it seems like on the guy on the phone did something.


----------



## prushing

Finally got it done. Twitter DM got it fixed. They need to push those instructions to all the CSRs.


----------



## Rakul

prushing said:


> Finally got it done. Twitter DM got it fixed. They need to push those instructions to all the CSRs.


Good deal!


----------



## Tallgntlmn

MikeR7 said:


> I might go for the SWIM dish system and DECA upgrade. Especially if I can get the $99 instant credit that I hear some are getting.


I would if I could get that deal. If I propose that and they balk at it, I will just have them to the u flag. I would pay $49 for the call just because I think my dish needs a bit of tweaking. However I will be moving in July (God willing) so I am not sure it's worth it yet.

That last part made me think of something. If I use movers connection when I move in July, what's the chance of getting SWM and DECAs from that method? I was planning on just taking the dish and trying my luck at lining up the HD signal.


----------



## veryoldschool

Tallgntlmn said:


> If I use movers connection when I move in July, what's the chance of getting SWM and DECAs from that method? I was planning on just taking the dish and trying my luck at lining up the HD signal.


Chances= zero to slim.
Part of the mover's connection is you taking your receivers. I'd think DECAs would be part of this.


----------



## Tallgntlmn

veryoldschool said:


> Chances= zero to slim.
> Part of the mover's connection is you taking your receivers. I'd think DECAs would be part of this.


Yeah, you're probably right. And I am not sure I'd want to hold out on MRV until then.


----------



## Flying_Hellfish

What's the e-mail turn around time up to? I know a few pages back people said it was within an hour. I presume that has gone up since I sent a message about 4 hours ago with no response yet.


----------



## David Ortiz

barryb said:


> Install went without a hitch. Driver showed up on time, and got out of his truck with (to my surprise) a SWM16. I showed him my setup, and he then asked for phone to call his supervisor up. I got a two-truck install with all sorts of red carpet laid out for me. "Whole home" DVR service is activated and working well across 12 tuners.
> 
> Super happy with DirecTV.
> 
> I chose not to blur the plates out in hopes that DirecTV will chase down these installers and let them know what a fantastic, courteous and professional job they did for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy I went ahead and bit the bullet to get my entire house on DECA's instead of the mix-match setup I had in place.


Of course now your post is in the wrong thread. 
Congrats on the install going well. Now you just need to update your setup.


----------



## steff3

Flying_Hellfish said:


> What's the e-mail turn around time up to? I know a few pages back people said it was within an hour. I presume that has gone up since I sent a message about 4 hours ago with no response yet.


I can tell you I sent one at 8:03 AM (PST) and they acknowledged receiving it at 9:24, but have not heard anything since, From initial email to now has been just over 4 hours. This is my third email over the last four days but this time I used the same format as others have here. We will see..............


----------



## nino2469

cadet502 said:


> Wheee Hooo. Third time email a charm. I checked online and it says i'm activated, I'm not home, so I can't see if beta is gone. Won't know till Thursday.
> 
> I used the Spoffo template.
> 
> One of the keys might be to choose the correct item in the pull downs on the send email screen.
> 
> Thanks Doug and Spoffo and all the others helping to get folks past this hurdle.
> 
> .


I used this email template and it has been activated in less than 24 hours. I spent 1 hour and 6 transfers on the phone yesterday and finally hung up when they were going to transfer me for the 7th time.


----------



## Rakul

Flying_Hellfish said:


> What's the e-mail turn around time up to? I know a few pages back people said it was within an hour. I presume that has gone up since I sent a message about 4 hours ago with no response yet.


It seems to vary, I never received a response to one sent Friday, others are within the hour.


----------



## Flying_Hellfish

steff3 said:


> I can tell you I sent one at 8:03 AM (PST) and they acknowledged receiving it at 9:24, but have not heard anything since, From initial email to now has been just over 4 hours. This is my third email over the last four days but this time I used the same format as others have here. We will see..............


Interesting, I didn't even get a confirmation that they received it. Guess we will see where I stand by the time I get home tonight and I may have to play CSR roulette again.


----------



## Rakul

Flying_Hellfish said:


> Interesting, I didn't even get a confirmation that they received it. Guess we will see where I stand by the time I get home tonight and I may have to play CSR roulette again.


Good luck, also a lot of folks (myself included) had really good luck sending a note to @DirecTV on twitter.


----------



## Flying_Hellfish

Rakul said:


> Good luck, also a lot of folks (myself included) had really good luck sending a note to @DirecTV on twitter.


What did you say under 160 char to let them know what you needed done? Did you include your acct # or phone # on the first contact?

This is obviously an option I would like to try.


----------



## Rakul

Flying_Hellfish said:


> What did you say under 160 char to let them know what you needed done? Did you include your acct # or phone # on the first contact?
> 
> This is obviously an option I would like to try.


Don't include anything personal in the first (public) contact, I basically said I was in BETA and want unsupported MVR activated, they followed me and I sent a DM with my phone #, few hours later it was done.


----------



## Flying_Hellfish

Rakul said:


> Don't include anything personal in the first (public) contact, I basically said I was in BETA and want unsupported MVR activated, they followed me and I sent a DM with my phone #, few hours later it was done.


Ah, so you didn't DM at first. Got ya, I will send an @DirecTV message right now and see what happens.


----------



## webhype

Doug Brott said:


> I'd say this is probably true ..
> 
> Some folks have gotten CSRs to set to Choice Xtra with HD & DVR added, then add whole home dvr service and then when done set it back to 'choice xtra + hddvr' .. Others have not been successful in getting it switched back. So, your mileage may vary.
> 
> If you can't get them to set it back for you, then the damage is $1/month extra for the base package.


I had the same problem with the grandfathered xtra+hddvr, after going through 3 CSR's. Originally I called about the lack of a refer a friends credit (big surprise) that is now in "resolution" so I decided to wait this one out till they get there act together with my package, refer a friend and existing programming credits. Frankly I am going to have a BIG problem with Directv if the deny my Refer a friend credit as they did when I initially came on board with them 2 1/2 years ago. :nono::nono:


----------



## MizzouTiger

Flying_Hellfish said:


> What's the e-mail turn around time up to? I know a few pages back people said it was within an hour. I presume that has gone up since I sent a message about 4 hours ago with no response yet.


I sent my e-mail to them yesterday afternoon around 2:30 p.m. CDT and got a response back yesterday at 4:43 p.m. CDT saying that it had been escalated to a specialist to handle.

I then got another e-mail at 11:15 a.m. CDT this morning saying that the Whole Home DVR Service had been ativated on my account. So, the total turn around time was less than 24 hours and much less painful than sitting on the phone with a CSR.


----------



## prospero63

Getteau said:


> Check your account online. If he flipped the bit, you should be able to add the whole home DVR service from the website. The hard part is getting them to flip the bit.


I noticed that yesterday in looking at what services I had, it did not appear that the change was made, but when I sent into "recent activity" I could see all the changes. Today, the services all reflect things properly, so it might take some time for things to update properly online...


----------



## mikeinthekeys

Got this response within an hour of sending the "canned" email:

_"Thanks for writing. You've been with us for a long time and I want to let you know that we appreciate your loyalty. 
I understand how much you would like to have the Whole Home DVR Service activated on your account. I just wanted to let you know that we received your email and I have forwarded it for special handling. A specialist will respond as soon as an agent is available (likely within 48 hours). For immediate assistance, please call us at 1-800-531-5000. 
By the way, your "MRV-Capability" flag has already been set to "U" so I didn't take any further action.
Thanks again for writing."_

So far website still shows "call to activate" but this looks promising.


----------



## prushing

Email is hit or miss too. The response to me was that it can't be done. I sent a followup DM on twitter letting them know the Employee # of my Specialist that said it couldn't be done so they could hopefully show him how it is done and help other customers.


----------



## Flying_Hellfish

Quick update on the twitter front, I already got a reply from them and have them following me. They asked for account info via DM (I sent my phone #) and they said they would see what they could do. Moving forward.....


----------



## Doug Brott

As long as the phone number matches your account there shouldn't be a problem .. unless your phone number matches two different accounts.


----------



## jgmiller31

I tried calling twice last night with very bad results then I resorted to e-mail. I have yet to even receive an acknowledgment on the e-mail. So just a few minutes ago I called in an got a CSR named Roy who said he had never heard of it but was interested in following my instructions so he could learn how to do it. He confirmed it is kind of hard to find on his screen but he found it and activated it. I'm not at home so I can't verify what my boxes show but on my account page I show it's activated so I'm assuming the boxes will reflect that when I go home.

One thing to note about the instructions, it says something to the effect of the defaults are shown on the screen. It really should say instruct the CSR to leave the defaults as is. He wanted to update them and of course I had no idea how to direct him, finally he just left them alone and it was fine.

He was a very nice guy by the way, after he got everything set he started asking me about the MRV service and what I liked about it.


----------



## litzdog911

Sent email this morning and had response within one hour. All set. Whole-Home DVR is now active on my acccount. Sweet!


----------



## Athlon646464

D* just joined me and I tweeted them back w/my phone number. Keeping my tweeting fingers crossed..........

I did figure out how to word it to ask them to change my legacy pkg to activate MRV, and then put the pkg back, and keep it under 140 characters. We'll see what happens.......


----------



## Flying_Hellfish

Doug Brott said:


> As long as the phone number matches your account there shouldn't be a problem .. unless your phone number matches two different accounts.


If my phone number matches 2 different accounts then there is a problem. 

We will see what happens by morning, but this is progress.

EDIT: I just logged in to check before heading home for the day and it says activated and I see this in current activity:

_DIRECTV Whole-Home DVR Service - Charge $2.30_

Looks like I'm all setup, thanks for the tip of using twitter as it seems to have worked like a champ for me. I just got a DM from them as well saying they added it. Back to #1 in customer service in my book.


----------



## jba115

Had to call three times last night. Talked about being in the MRV beta, etc per Doug's instructions. Kept getting transferred to supervisor who didn't come on line. Seems CSR training is ongoing. Finally went to sleep. Woke to find an email confirming my MRV activation as did my account on D*s web site. Maintained my wireless home network for now since it has been working well and I've seen issues with DECA/SWiM and the HR20-100's of which I have two, as well as the installer's f/w d/l issues. We'll see how this plays out and I can upgrade later. Good luck all.


----------



## H82work

Just wanted to add my experience as well. Tried the phone calling method, 5 calls no joy. Tried the email method, 6 emails no joy. Tried twitter, 1 message and a direct message with my account info and JOY!!!! Up and running so with me twitter was the only way I tried that I did not have any issues or problems with.

Went online to verify that it shows active and it does.


----------



## dukefan

I just called and the CSR had to conference in tech support to do it - they conferenced in a tech in Denver who was part of the beta program, so understood immediately what the unsupported flag was. She fixed it, added Whole Home DVR, and it's all good to go now...


----------



## bslayton

First time - CSR insisted I needed DECA, etc..
Second time - CSR tried the account atribiutes screen but kept saying it was blank. 
Third time - CSR listened, followed the steps and it worked! 

Checked website and it's now activiated...

Thank you everyone!

b.


----------



## THX723

Just got off the phone and had it activated. It was not without just a little resistance, but still a fine experience overall. Only took maybe 15-minutes for the ordeal. 

I did have to change the legacy Choice Xtra+ package, which was the key to the success.


----------



## murry27409

DONE!!
I sent an email early this morning (~5AM). I rec'd a response ~7AM that they were sending my request to a specialist, and that I'd rec a response within 48 hrs. I then rec'd an email ~ 6PM that it has been activated, with the usual blurbs about not being supported, should upgrade, etc. Thanx guys!!


----------



## Vader14

I tried the email route. Since I still have Choice xtra+ I asked if I had to change the channel package and told them I have been part of the beta using my own network. I even copied the link to their forum site which gives the same directions on the 1st post. Here's the response I got.

Thanks for writing us back. I understand your concern about any package upgrade with your Whole-Home DVR service.

There is no package upgrade required at this time. As you know, DIRECTV Multi-Room DVR Service (MRV) provides the ability to enjoy DVR service on non-DVR receivers. Content on the HD DVR can be shared and viewed with other MRV-capable receivers in the home, making the HD DVR the entertainment hub of the home. This feature is currently being tested in select markets and will be widely available soon. For more information on MRV please visit directv.com/multiroom.


----------



## cforrest

Add me to the e-mail success list. Sent an email this morning, copying a poster's successful email to D* in this thread. Got an email an hour later sending my request to account specialist. Now I just got an email from account specialist enabling MRV but in the email urging to use SWM. Checked account on directv.com and slingboxed into my dvr, all is well & authorized! Much easier than getting on the phone and hoping the CSR will know how to do the required steps. Thanks to those that have provided their message to make the request much easier & successful.


----------



## sprkeng

cforrest said:


> Add me to the e-mail success list. Sent an email this morning, copying a poster's successful email to D* in this thread. Got an email an hour later sending my request to account specialist. Now I just got an email from account specialist enabling MRV but in the email urging to use SWM. Checked account on directv.com and slingboxed into my dvr, all is well & authorized! Much easier than getting on the phone and hoping the CSR will know how to do the required steps. Thanks to those that have provided their message to make the request much easier & successful.


I missed it and I can't find the post which poster did you use?


----------



## matty8199

here's an interesting question that i think has been answered here but i want to confirm it before i go trying to get them to add this...

i've been in the beta for a few months now, with my own home network. i have no desire to have them upgrade my equipment, as i just got two new HD DVRs when i moved back in november.

i also have had premier since back when i signed up for directv in 2006 (back when it was still total choice premier), and when DVR service was not only $6 but was included in the package if you had premier. my bill each month still says "DIRECTV DVR Service $7.00/mo Incl Base Pkg 0.00"

if i get them to successfully add this, is it going to add the $7 a month charge to my account in addition to the $3 for MRV? if so, there's no way i want that...i'm willing to pay $3/mo for this, there's no way in the world it's worth an extra $10 a month to me...

like i said, i think i know the answer from reading this thread, i just want to make absolutely sure before i have them try to add it...


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

matty8199 said:


> here's an interesting question that i think has been answered here but i want to confirm it before i go trying to get them to add this...
> 
> i've been in the beta for a few months now, with my own home network. i have no desire to have them upgrade my equipment, as i just got two new HD DVRs when i moved back in november.
> 
> i also have had premier since back when i signed up for directv in 2006 (back when it was still total choice premier), and when DVR service was not only $6 but was included in the package if you had premier. my bill each month still says "DIRECTV DVR Service $7.00/mo Incl Base Pkg 0.00"
> 
> if i get them to successfully add this, is it going to add the $7 a month charge to my account in addition to the $3 for MRV? if so, there's no way i want that...i'm willing to pay $3/mo for this, there's no way in the world it's worth an extra $10 a month to me...
> 
> like i said, i think i know the answer from reading this thread, i just want to make absolutely sure before i have them try to add it...


If added right it shouldn't. I have the same package and I just added it. I think it is ok but I forgot to check my account to see what it said before it was added.

If you don't mind check your account and see what it says under "My Services --> Digital Video Recording (DVR)".

Mine is now saying $7.00 per month - Currently active. I'm not sure what it said before add MRV.

My last month statement says the same as yours.


----------



## matty8199

Michael D'Angelo;2462170 said:


> If added right it shouldn't. I have the same package and I just added it. I think it is ok but I forgot to check my account to see what it said before it was added.
> 
> If you don't mind check your account and see what it says under "My Services --> Digital Video Recording (DVR)".
> 
> Mine is now saying $7.00 per month - Currently active. I'm not sure what it said before add MRV.
> 
> My last month statement says the same as yours.


Mine says the same thing...


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

matty8199 said:


> Mine says the same thing...


Thanks..I guess it is alright than. I also checked my current activity and only the MRV fee is on there.


----------



## xmetalx

Trying to get the word out to CSR's, but its an uphill battle


----------



## steff3

VIOLA!!! After three emails and two phone calls, the third email did the trick. I used the format that several others had posted here, sent my last email at 8AM (PST) this morning and this is the response I just received...

Thank you for writing. We will be happy to assist you with adding the Whole-Home DVR service to your account. Please know that I have added the Whole-Home DVR service to your account.

Your service period is for 30 days and runs from 30th to the 29th of every month. You received a partial charge of $1.20. The changes to your account will be reflected on your next DIRECTV bill, or you can see them immediately by signing into your DIRECTV account online at directv.com/mydirectv and clicking on "Activity Since Last Bill" in the My Account column. 

Because DIRECTV bills you for service at the start of your billing period, any changes that are made mid month, such as adding or removing a service, will show as charges or credits from the day the change occurred to the end of that 30 day period. Your next bill will reflect the partial charge of $1.20 and a full 30 day charge of $3.00 for the Whole-Home DVR service.

DIRECTV will offer Whole-Home DVR Service at its normal price of $3 per month per home. We will be unable to provide additional support (troubleshooting) specific to the Whole-Home DVR Service. This offer doesn't include DECAs and Band-Stop Filters nor receiver swaps.
The upgrade is a substantial value and provides the very best, fully supported, Whole-Home DVR Service experience. We strongly encourage you to take this upgrade offer.

Sincerely,

Rita S ID 406557
DIRECTV Resolution Specialist

Thank you RITA S!!!

My TC+ Locals did not have to be changed after being told on all previous attempts it would!!! I am a happy camper. Thanks to everyone here who posted their suggestions and experiences. A special thanks to Doug for the direction in the verbiage to use in the steps to the CSR's not to mention to those who posted the verbiage to use for the email route.


----------



## WERA689

I called in tonight, for the first time, to get this activated. The first CSR I spoke to transferred me to another CSR without warning. The second CSR spent over 39 minutes trying to figure out how to add the service without upgrading to DECA. When I read her the instructions that Doug posted, she insisted that there was nothing in her system that even remotely resembled the screens he referred to! After 39 minutes, I thanked her for her efforts, and gave up.

I then called RIGHT BACK, and the CSR I got this time put me on hold for about a minute, and then proceeded to get it activated with no instructions necessary from me, not any issues or roadblocks. Total time of the second call? 9minutes, 35 seconds! I now have MRV active on all my receivers and on my account.

Why is this STILL such a mess?

And another question: I'll probably be moving within the next month. I'll be using Mover's Connection to accommodate the move. Will I be able to take advantage of the movers Connection to get the DECA/SWiM upgrade at that time? I DO want to use DECA, but it just doesn't make sense for me to spend the money at this address, only to leave the dish and SWM here and move in less than a month!


----------



## Athlon646464

They got it done for me in less than an hour using Twitter!

I even had the legacy Choice Extra Pkg, and they kept me on it so it won't cost me the extra $1 per month!!

Thank you for all your help here - Tweeting did it!


----------



## xandor

*Found another post in this thread that answers this, there have been those with my package that did not need to be upgraded to choice*

I have Total Choice Plus. Would I need to upgrade like those with Choice Xtra?


----------



## cforrest

sprkeng said:


> I missed it and I can't find the post which poster did you use?


This is what I used:

Subject: Requesting "Unsupported" activation of MRV

Hi -

I have been a tester of MRV since long before the public beta. Since late last 
year I have had MRV running flawlessly on 2 HD DRVs using my own networking 
equipment. I don't want or need any new equipment or service. I simply want to 
have MRV activated for my account before the May 20 beta cutoff.

DirecTv recently created an account option just for people like me, where you 
set the account attribute "MRV capability" to "U" for unsupported and push it to 
my receivers. MRV is activated on my account, $3 per month is added to my bill, 
no service call is required, and no tech support is provided for MRV or 
networking.

I hope you know what I'm talking about. Some CSRs do, some don't. If it's news 
to you, please ask around. . . . Or, please do this: go to DORIS. keyword mrv 
service > Adding Whole Home DVR Service.
click on: "3: If customers insist on adding Whole-Home DVR Service without the 
upgrade: "

Then please just follow those instructions.

Thanks.


----------



## KenW

I tried the email. They replied I need to upgrade my "Total Choice Plus Locals" package to "CHOICE or above as your current package is no longer available." They do seem to understand I don't need the equipment upgrade. 

Can anyone confirm it is required that I pay yet another monthly fee to DTV for MRV?


----------



## kevinwmsn

I tried the phone call earlier tonight, The CSR I spoke with spoke with had to talk to supervisor first but he said he did it. But I haven't seen any charge/ activity on my account. My recievers still say Beta. I go to their website and it saids "Not eligible for DIRECTV Whole-Home DVR service" I have a HR21-100 and a HR20-700, SWMSlimline 5 LNB Dish, with the Total Choice legacy package + HD Access. Could my legacy package be an issue? I did have them update the type of Dish I have last year, when my power injector went bad. I sent out the form letter email that has went out and I hope tommorow they answer back.


----------



## KenW

I'm hopeless with Twitter. I can see the stream, but I have no idea how to send them a message.


----------



## murry27409

cforrest, that's the one that I used as well, and it worked.


----------



## cforrest

murry27409 said:


> cforrest, that's the one that I used as well, and it worked.


Glad to hear it worked for you as well


----------



## Deezul

Guess I need to do the $1 package upgrade as well, since it didn't take when I called yesterday. Didn't bother calling, I'm going to try the email route over the next day. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## JeffinSD

I called CSR to upgrade to the Whole Home DVR. I've been using the MRV Beta via a wireless router and two gaming adapters on each HD DVR. While SD works fine, HD is very spotty, so I inquired about upgrading the equipment and service. I also want to replace an old Hughes (HIRD-E1) SD Receiver with an HDDVR, I also have a HR20-700 and HR23-700. I have another (inactive) Hughes SD Receiver as well. I was offered the WHDVR with a new HD DVR and a replacement (DECA compatible) SD Receiver including installation for $237.00. To me it seems like a decent deal, but couldn't persuade the wife that it was. Does it seem like a decent deal to everyone?


----------



## djrobx

steff3 said:


> I just received...
> 
> Thank you for writing. We will be happy to assist you with adding the Whole-Home DVR service to your account. Please know that I have added the Whole-Home DVR service to your account....


This is exactly the same email I got on Sunday, with different pro-rate dollar values and mine was by Megan G. So clearly this is in the CSR repertoire.


----------



## prushing

KenW said:


> I'm hopeless with Twitter. I can see the stream, but I have no idea how to send them a message.


Just hit reply to one of the things on @directv. Then just make sure you are writing about @directv. The just say you are having problems adding MRV. Don't put any contact or account details. Directv will then need to follow you. Once they do that, you can send them a Direct Message and put your contact details and account#.

I had to break my personal rule about not signing up for social networking sites to get MRV fixed. :nono:


----------



## David Carmichael

Doug Brott said:


> First a disclaimer ..
> 
> DIRECTV's preferred method of enabling MRV is via their MRV upgrade path which includes adding DECA and SWiM as necessary in addition to upgrading any splitters, receivers or multiswitches. This is DIRECTV's Connected Home initiative.
> 
> However, if you want to use your own home networking, you can do so. You will still need to pay the $3/month MRV fee (called 'whole home DVR service') and it will need to be activated on your account. Here is the procedure to get that accomplished:
> 
> *NOTE:* If you are ordering DECA/SWiM, *DO NOT* follow this procedure. Simply order DECA/SWiM and MRV will work out the way it's supposed to.
> 
> This procedure is for those folks who want to use their own home networking and continue to enjoy Multiroom viewing.
> 
> 
> Call 1-800-531-5000
> Give Your Phone # when prompted
> At the main menu voice prompt say "Whole Home DVR Service"
> At this point you should be connected to an agent
> Tell the agent that you have been participating in the '_Whole Home DVR Service beta_' and you want to enable '_MRV-Capability_' so that you can activate '_Whole Home DVR Service_' on your account
> Ask the CSR to cancel (or do not enter) the Connected Home upgrade screen
> Ask the CSR to enter 'Account Attributes' (under the same drop down as adding services) and choose 'Create New'. The only option here is 'MRV-Capability' and it should be set to '*u*' (for unsupported) with mostly defaults. At this point, you have enabled the 'MRV' flag and you could (in theory) order from the web page. I saw it when viewing my account via the web.
> Once this has been set, the CSR will have to exit your account information and then reenter your account information screen so that the information refreshes.
> At this point, the CSR can now enable "Whole Home DVR Service"
> 
> Sometimes CSRs are having trouble finding 'Account Attributes' menu .. It's apparently on the far right hand side of the screen and hard to find. But once they get to this area, it usually goes smooth.
> 
> There have been a small number of CSRs that truly do not have access to this menu .. In this case the CSR may need to have authorization turned on first. This does not seem to be a rule, but more an exception.


*Thanks! I was able to walk my phone CSR through the steps!!*

What really bugs me is "IF" I exchanged my two HD-DVR's to the ''DECA/SWiM'' I would loose off air recording of my HR20!! And DirecTV does not carry two of my local stations in HD, which does broadcast programing in HD!!

--David


----------



## mikemyers

I've got 3 TVs capable of HDTV, an old R10 DVR, and as of today, a brand new HR24-500 DVR. I've also got a computer network running through my apartment. I just signed up for this forum tonight.

I didn't know anything about MRV until an hour ago. I don't think my old DVR would be compatible, and I certainly am not involved in any beta test.


Should I still try to sign up for this service, following the suggested procedure? I guess that option vanishes tomorrow, the 20th?

It may not help me right now, but I'd like to be able to do these things in the future, using my existing ethernet network.

Please advise...


----------



## WERA689

You should still be able to use your ethernet network, I think. And you're right, the R10 will not be compatible. But, without at least one more Hxx receiver, MRV will be moot for you...as you don't have another device to stream from/to.


----------



## HRJustin

Well I have some more great news from emailing DirecTV to add unsupported MRV. As many here should know I am in a local swap market and have been testing MRV for quite some time now. I do not have HD access on my account. Well the email response was just as expected and did not mention anything about adding HD access to my account. I even posted the response I received in this thread. 

Anyways just a few moments ago I went to play the new recording of NCIS on my R22. Then a few minutes into it the popup came up saying "press the RES key to get the most out of your HDTV". I then checked the menu and sure enough its now R22(with HD)/100. So now HD access activated on my online account and the Whole Home DVR service is still no eligible grayed out. I cannot remove HD access online it just says please call. 

I just don't feel like spending hours on the phone to get this removed. I sent off another email explaining the entire scenario I hope that will get this resolved. Basically the CSR who responded to my email request to add the Whole Home DVR service just added HD access without even mentioning it. I wouldnt mind paying the HD access if we had a decent size HDTV for the living room. I just dont see the need for it ATM with the TVs we currently have. I know HD channels look better even on these TVs but I just not worth the $10 just yet. Its been great testing MRV since having these boxes required. But its just a hassle for everything else plus the local channel bbbbrrriiiiipppp and crossover issues. 

I love MRV I have had a blast here on these forums testing it all this time. but I am the only one that is using right now and only for a few select shows I dont record on the DVR in my room. So to me its not worth it to add $10 HD access just to add another $3 for Whole home DVR service I can manage for now without both of them. Basically for me I got more entertainment out of testing MRV and being here on DBStalk :lol::grin:.


----------



## dchamero

Ok, I went the email route, and it worked, in a couple of hours I got a response and they added the option in my account


----------



## mikeinthekeys

Well, my previous optimism seems to have been misplaced! Now going on 24 hours from my first phone call - made 3 - and 18 hours from my first email attempt. I have had two replies from the email request. First one said my "u" flag was already changed and I was being referred to a specialist. The specialist wrote and said "are you sure... please write back." I wrote back and politely said I understood, and yes I am sure. That response was acknowledged saying I was being referred to a specialist. Now 12 hours and still not activated! This is like WORK!


----------



## tuff bob

Shot down on email - do you HAVE to move to a current package for the procedure to work?

"Thanks for writing us back. I understand your concerns about the DIRECTV's Whole-Home DVR service. We are limited to what types of issues we can handle by email. The best way to handle an issue like this is for us to speak with you. Please call us at 1-800-531-5000 so we can help you add the service on your account."


----------



## Athlon646464

tuff bob said:


> Shot down on email - do you HAVE to move to a current package for the procedure to work?


Using Twitter, no, I still have my Choice Xtra legacy pkg. I will not have to pay the extra $1 per month.

When I checked my account activity it clearly showed that they moved me to a new package to activate my unsupported MRV, and then moved me back to what I've had all along. They also made some adjustments to balance out the remaining 'free' deals I picked up in March because of an upgrade I did to another DVR. They did a great job!

It took less than an hour after they 'followed' me on Twitter and I responded with a DM. I didn't have to explain much, and couldn't anyway given the 140 character limit, but they got it right!

In reading this thread, it looks like there is a high percentage of satisfaction using Twitter. My guess is that they may have some of their best computer geeks watching their Twitter account, so they seem to know what to do.


----------



## pi2

I just spoke with a very patient CSR, walked her through the process...I needed to change my package from the CHoice Extra + HDDVR in order for everything to go through...and it worked fine...Whole House DVR service for $3 using my home ethernet network!
She even thanked me for helping her through the process...and I was her first!
Like someone else worte earlier in this thread, you may be able to do it online yourself if you change your programming package if it is no longer available.


----------



## jetski

Need your help.
I have gotten the WHD service added threw changing my package and email DTV. That went smoothly threw everyone help here, and email temp provided.
Both my HR23/700 are showing that they are authorized and playlist are shared on both units.
But the problem I'm having is that my receiveds are not seeing each other.
Ive tried reseting both receivers, restoring network defaults and reruning the connection to the network. But it does not see anyother dvr on the network.

Now both units are networked together thru 2 different routers. Don't know if that could be the issue?
Any ideas how to get this to work?


----------



## pi2

Try going through network setup again. Same thing happened to me and when I "re-setup" the network that was already working, everything was there.


----------



## Athlon646464

jetski said:


> Need your help.
> I have gotten the WHD service added threw changing my package and email DTV. That went smoothly threw everyone help here, and email temp provided.
> Both my HR23/700 are showing that they are authorized and playlist are shared on both units.
> But the problem I'm having is that my receiveds are not seeing each other.
> Ive tried reseting both receivers, restoring network defaults and reruning the connection to the network. But it does not see anyother dvr on the network.
> 
> Now both units are networked together thru 2 different routers. Don't know if that could be the issue?
> Any ideas how to get this to work?


Whenever mine lost contact with each other, I would re-run network setup and choose 'default settings'. Worked every time (haven't had that problem now for some time......). 

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!


----------



## bpaulson

I'm waiting until tomorrow in hopes that they'll extend the beta period since it's clear they still don't have a clue.

I'm a customer, not a supervisor in a position to train anyone


----------



## heels98

No dice for me. I participated for several months in the Beta and everything worked perfectly. My setup: HR23 in living room, R22 (with HD) in bedroom. Called in three times using Doug's instructions and each CR tried to enable/activate but were not successful. On my online account you can see under Recent Activity where they activated, but immediately after it kicked it off (disconnect.) I am not going to pay for a receiver upgrade when I'm perfectly happy with my R22 and used it perfectly for 3 months or so during the Beta. They just won't get my $3/month. (However, I did have the legacy package Choice Plus HD/DVR, changed that to Choice Extra and added DVR and HD, so luckily I get to spend $1 more a month for no reason! :nono2:


----------



## Doug Brott

bpaulson said:


> I'm waiting until tomorrow in hopes that they'll extend the beta period since it's clear they still don't have a clue.
> 
> I'm a customer, not a supervisor in a position to train anyone


I'd say the chances of the beta being extended are slim to none and last I heard slim didn't show.


----------



## Doug Brott

heels98 said:


> No dice for me. I participated for several months in the Beta and everything worked perfectly. My setup: HR23 in living room, R22 (with HD) in bedroom. Called in three times using Doug's instructions and each CR tried to enable/activate but were not successful. On my online account you can see under Recent Activity where they activated, but immediately after it kicked it off (disconnect.) I am not going to pay for a receiver upgrade when I'm perfectly happy with my R22 and used it perfectly for 3 months or so during the Beta. They just won't get my $3/month. (However, I did have the legacy package Choice Plus HD/DVR, changed that to Choice Extra and added DVR and HD, so luckily I get to spend $1 more a month for no reason! :nono2:


Call back or send a note to the office of the president, you may be able to get your old package reinstated.

As for equipment, unfortunately the R22 counts as an SD receiver despite the fact that it gets HD. So, with only one eligible receiver (for MRV), you will not be able to participate.


----------



## mikemyers

I just spoke to an experienced technician at DirecTV. She tells me my account is already configured properly for this.



Doug Brott said:


> The only option here is 'MRV-Capability' and it should be set to '*u*' (for unsupported) with mostly defaults.
> 
> At this point, you have enabled the 'MRV' flag and you could (in theory) order from the web page.
> 
> I saw it when viewing my account via the web.
> 
> Once this has been set, the CSR will have to exit your account information and then reenter your account information screen so that the information refreshes.
> 
> At this point, the CSR can now enable "Whole Home DVR Service"


She told me my account was already ready for this, but that she can't enable the multi-room service until I get a second compatible receiver.

First question - how do I check on my account on the internet to see if things are configured the way they need to be? I'm on my account page, but maybe I'm looking in the wrong place - I don't see anything about this...

Second question - what's the best way to get a second receiver that's compatible with this system? (My old R10 is way too old...)


----------



## mhendrixsr

Wanted to report another successful upgrade request via email. I was initially concerned b/c the first response was that my request would have to be "escalated". However, within 24 hours I received a confirmation of the changes to my account to enable WHDVR (confirmed in online account info). Been in the beta program for quite awhile and have had very few problems w/MRV.


----------



## mikeinthekeys

mikeinthekeys said:


> Well, my previous optimism seems to have been misplaced! Now going on 24 hours from my first phone call - made 3 - and 18 hours from my first email attempt. I have had two replies from the email request. First one said my "u" flag was already changed and I was being referred to a specialist. The specialist wrote and said "are you sure... please write back." I wrote back and politely said I understood, and yes I am sure. That response was acknowledged saying I was being referred to a specialist. Now 12 hours and still not activated! This is like WORK!


Yea! Success! Now, trying to roll back the programming changes to PlusDVR and get that $1 back!


----------



## dalepm

Third time was a charm. The Whole Home DVR service is now enabled, without the equipment upgrade. I used Doug's procedure and it worked great. The CSR was very thankful for the instructions.


----------



## kjgarrison

gregftlaud said:


> I currently have my HR20-100 and HR20-700 hardwired thru my network to get MRV and it works great. I'm really confused with all these posts about DECA. I'm going to pay for MRV but can I still use it with my network or do I have to have an installer come out and install DECA?
> 
> Thanks





jpitlick said:


> You do not need DECA. The confusion seems to be that D* did not consider customers that have existing wired networks when they decided to go public MRV.


Is saying that he doesn't "need" DECA the same as saying DECA offers no advantage now, or as far as anybody knows, ever?

Elsewhere I was told that DECA might allow for better trickplay. I have the exact same setup as gregftlaud (same AVRs, gigE wired network) and my only gripe with MRV is that trickplay, particularly the 30 sec skip, is much slower over the network than it is on the "native" DVR.

I just switch to the other DVR to watch (I can watch either of my two from the same TV.) and at this time the only feature of MRV that I really use is the combined playlist. That is very useful.

Does anybody here know for sure whether DECA improves trickplay compared to wired ethernet?


----------



## DBSNewbie

Just had MRV Enabled on my account  :grin:

Took two phone calls to do it. The first CSR seemed kind of lost when I tried to explain Doug's instructions to her.

Called back and got a CSR who had not added MRV at all (DECA or Unsupported). Yet, I guided her through the procedure pretty easily. At first she asked me if I was a D* Technician  as she wondered how I knew how to set it up on her end. 

I said that I got the info from DBSTalk.  She was pleasantly surprised and thankful that she learned something new today.

Thank you, DBSTalk for being such a valuable resource to us DIYers.


----------



## haggis444

Three phone calls, three uneducated CSRs that really didn't want to listen to me. But I still practiced the 3 Ps. 

Sent and email, got bogged down by the legacy package issue, even said change whatever you want, at that point I was willing to buy lifetime ST, all pay channels, anything to get of this loop. Ending up sending a Twitter, and referenced the case. Barbara called me based on my twitter, took ownership of the email case, and she said "I know how to do the U flag, takes me 2 min, you will be activated immediately" and I was! LOL.

Thanks to whomever for the Twitter idea!


----------



## jefbal99

Any chance DirecTV will tell us the number of subs that have gone the unsupported route?


----------



## Doug Brott

kjgarrison said:


> Is saying that he doesn't "need" DECA the same as saying DECA offers no advantage now, or as far as anybody knows, ever?


DECA does offer advantages over Ethernet .. DECA is optimized for MRV and should provide the best experience.

Wired Ethernet will probably work generally OK at this point, but DECA gets the edge.


----------



## Vader14

The third email worked and did not have to change from my old channel package. I tried 2 emails on my own with no success, then used the form email others have used and it's up and running on my own network. I have 2 wired hd dvr's and a R22 using wireless on it's own 5ghz video network with my netgear WNDR3700. Works great (like it did with the beta).

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Crimson

I emailed through the web form on the website, did anyone get an auto-response saying the email was received? I emailed this morning but haven't heard anything (even an auto-response).


----------



## MrBill64

I have Total Choice + locals and tried the email route first to get mrv activated. I received an email back within 24hrs stating I had to upgrade my programming in order to enable mrv. Figured the next step was to call. First call was 20 minutes of my life I can't get back or want to. Total incompetence on the part of the CSR. This call was finally ended by me being polite and just hanging up and hitting redial. The next CSR was helpful but couldn't add mrv to my account but transferred me to another tech. This tech was extremely nice but had no idea how to activate mrv. Even with once again giving Doug's instructions (which by the way I had given these instructions to each CSR I had talked to), we got no where. But this tech person was determined to get this to work and after she put me on hold she got it done. I still have my old TC package and all my DVR's are enabled with mrv. She even thanked me for my patience and helpful instructions.

This took longer than it should have but in the end I am happy and have mrv activated on all my dvr's. So if you are still having problems, be persistant as well as patient and hopefully you will get mrv activated.


----------



## xmguy

I also want MRV but DON'T want to change my package (Choice Xtra HD-DVR). What would be advised? Calling, emailing( ifemail who do I send to). I've read good and bad stories of trying to get MRV added to a legacy package.


----------



## morphius2036

OK I am somewhat confused on the method of connection. I see all the drawings for how to connect by coax from the SWiM switch then with power to band-stop then a series of splitters to the DECA's in each room. Does this mean you have to daisy chain the boxes instead of all taping from the SWiM switch? Also I have a powered outlet connected to my HD DVR HR23-700, which is connected to a switch to the INTERNET, for the initial SWiM device. I want to get the least amount of equipment off-line and still have this work. I have three boxes but only two are the compatible, I don't care if the third works. 

The reason I ask is because I already have 3/4's of the stuff needed for this but I have to pay a ridiculous amount to get this done professionally.


----------



## Athlon646464

xmguy said:


> I also want MRV but DON'T want to change my package (Choice Xtra HD-DVR). What would be advised? Calling, emailing( ifemail who do I send to). I've read good and bad stories of trying to get MRV added to a legacy package.


I had great luck with the Twitter route. See my earlier posts. #338 & #357


----------



## Moeman

Crimson said:


> I emailed through the web form on the website, did anyone get an auto-response saying the email was received? I emailed this morning but haven't heard anything (even an auto-response).


I e-mailed this morning at around 8:30am PST and received an e-mail back 25 minutes later from a CSR letting me know that I had been activated. Checked my account and sure enough it was!


----------



## xmguy

Athlon646464 said:


> I had great luck with the Twitter route. See my earlier posts. #338 & #357


What Twitter account did you contact?


----------



## Athlon646464

xmguy said:


> What Twitter account did you contact?


http://twitter.com/DIRECTV

I sent them a help message, and then they joined me. Here is the message DM'd them, all under the 140 character limit:

***********

I'm a beta tester. Please activate Whole Home DVR Service on my account as unsupported. 508-xxx-xxxx - U may need to change pkg and put back

***********

Of course, I gave them my whole phone number. If there is more than one account on your phone number, you may want to send them your account number instead. (I thought my phone number would be more secure should something go wrong.)

After I sent them the DM, I was good to go in under an hour!

Hope this helps........


----------



## xmguy

Athlon646464 said:


> http://twitter.com/DIRECTV
> 
> I sent them a help message, and then they joined me. Here is the message DM'd them, all under the 140 character limit:
> 
> ***********
> 
> I'm a beta tester. Please activate Whole Home DVR Service on my account as unsupported. 508-xxx-xxxx - U may need to change pkg and put back
> 
> ***********
> 
> Of course, I gave them my whole phone number. If there is more than one account on your phone number, you may want to send them your account number instead. (I thought my phone number would be more secure should something go wrong.)
> 
> After I sent them the DM, I was good to go in under an hour!
> 
> Hope this helps........


Thanks man! Sorry for sounding stupid. I don't use Twitter much. What is DM? How do I send a message to them?


----------



## tco

xmguy said:


> Thanks man! Sorry for sounding stupid. I don't use Twitter much. What is DM? How do I send a message to them?


Direct Message. It's a way to send a private message via twitter.


----------



## xmguy

tco said:


> Direct Message. It's a way to send a private message via twitter.


I'm on the DIRECTV Twitter page, don't see an option to send a Direct Message.
Nevermind . It's on my own page. But DIRECTV isn't in my "Send to" list.


----------



## Athlon646464

xmguy said:


> Thanks man! Sorry for sounding stupid. I don't use Twitter much. What is DM? How do I send a message to them?


Log into your account at Twitter

Send a message to @DIRECTV - I sent this one first: I'm a beta tester for the Whole Home DVR Service. Can you activate it for me (unsupported)?

When they replied, they were following me.

Then, on the right side of your home page, click Direct Messages. there is a drop down box on the top of the page that comes up listing everyone following you. Choose Directv and send them the message I used in my previous post using your phone number,


----------



## Athlon646464

xmguy said:


> I'm on the DIRECTV Twitter page, don't see an option to send a Direct Message.
> Nevermind . It's on my own page. But DIRECTV isn't in my "Send to" list.


You gotta get them to follow you first - see my message above.

Try clicking on the little gear looking thing on their home page (not yours) for the 1st message. There will be a drop down box where you can DM them.

It took a while to hear back the first time (couple hours), but then it happened quickly when I sent the second message.


----------



## dietamstel

+1 For the Twitter route. Although, I did have to upgrade from the legacy expired package to current Xtra + HD Access + DVR. So, MRV really is costing me $4.00 per month, but the end result of MRV working on my own network was a success using Twitter.


----------



## grendl2000

I just called, and the entire call took maybe three minutes. I got a CSR who had never done the process before, but he put me on hold for about 60 seconds, came back on and said I was done. Both receivers now read authorized.

Apparently, the necessary knowledge is becoming more widespread in the CS offices. That is due in no small part, I am sure, to the trailblazing done by others in this thread. All that banging your heads against the wall was not in vain. Thanks!


----------



## cnmurray8

I e-mail again today and I thought I had it when I recived a reply that tried to sell me DECA but would acticate it without. They just said I had to e-mail them back and tell them what I wanted to do. So I e-mail them back and another csr replies saying they can't do it that I have to call.

This is really getting frustrating- we are a week in now and they can not get this consistant.


----------



## snuffy012150

OK..I don't understand any of this...I'm lucky to turn the TV on and know I have a dish in my yard. I do know I have an HR20-700 and HR23-600. I have wireless internet in my house and hooked an adapter to each one. I can get to the 1000 pay channels when I mess around with it. Is this something that would work on the whole house thing? I mean I'm really dumb as dirt when it comes to this stuff...I have no idea what DECA is.


----------



## xmguy

Athlon646464 said:


> Log into your account at Twitter
> 
> Send a message to @DIRECTV - I sent this one first: I'm a beta tester for the Whole Home DVR Service. Can you activate it for me (unsupported)?
> 
> When they replied, they were following me.
> 
> Then, on the right side of your home page, click Direct Messages. there is a drop down box on the top of the page that comes up listing everyone following you. Choose Directv and send them the message I used in my previous post using your phone number,


I sent them a open message then they replied to me. I then sent them a Direct Message. Wish me luck!


----------



## jetski

jetski said:


> Need your help.
> I have gotten the WHD service added threw changing my package and email DTV. That went smoothly threw everyone help here, and email temp provided.
> Both my HR23/700 are showing that they are authorized and playlist are shared on both units.
> But the problem I'm having is that my receiveds are not seeing each other.
> Ive tried reseting both receivers, restoring network defaults and reruning the connection to the network. But it does not see anyother dvr on the network.
> 
> Now both units are networked together thru 2 different routers. Don't know if that could be the issue?
> Any ideas how to get this to work?


So I have tried to rerun the setwork setup and still having issues.
After running the network system test all looks good. But when I go into more system info I do see where theres a issue on one of the units. 
this is what i see on one unit where the other has info listed
The STB services port: N/A(202)
Status: -
Audio Services Port: -

Is this a rotter issue/setting? I have reset everything......

Thanks in advance


----------



## Athlon646464

snuffy012150 said:


> OK..I don't understand any of this...I'm lucky to turn the TV on and know I have a dish in my yard. I do know I have an HR20-700 and HR23-600. I have wireless internet in my house and hooked an adapter to each one. I can get to the 1000 pay channels when I mess around with it. Is this something that would work on the whole house thing? I mean I'm really dumb as dirt when it comes to this stuff...I have no idea what DECA is.


Snuff man, you are raising a lot of issues. This thread is for those of us who already have it working and want it to continue to work after tomorrow when it leaves the beta stage.

You can hook it up one of two ways - Ethernet or DECA. For ethernet, you do the work (like most of us posting in this thread), and for DECA D* does the work.

You will get lots of help hooking it up in another area of this forum.

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!


----------



## Doug Brott

snuffy012150 said:


> OK..I don't understand any of this...I'm lucky to turn the TV on and know I have a dish in my yard. I do know I have an HR20-700 and HR23-600. I have wireless internet in my house and hooked an adapter to each one. I can get to the 1000 pay channels when I mess around with it. Is this something that would work on the whole house thing? I mean I'm really dumb as dirt when it comes to this stuff...I have no idea what DECA is.


Whole home DVR Service is the same thing as MRV (Multi-room Viewing) ..

It essentially means that you can watch things that are recorded in a different room. There is no HR23-600, so you either have an H23-600 (non-DVR) or an HR23-700 (DVR) I suspect. In either case, you have the right equipment. The only other requirement is HD Service and DVR Service (almost a certainty) and to avoid problems I'll hope that you don't have the legacy package 'Choice Xtra + HDDVR'

Since you are wireless, the best whole home DVR Service solution would be to get the DECA upgrade which will use the coax connected to the Satellite Input lines on your receivers for sending programs between your two receivers. This is the whole home DVR upgrade. you'd also need the Internet Kit to get video on demand (Channels in the 1000's).

If you do that, then you will be able to watch programs from other rooms rather than the room where the program was recorded.


----------



## Athlon646464

xmguy said:


> I sent them a open message then they replied to me. I then sent them a Direct Message. Wish me luck!


OK - Good luck! 

My guess is that you have a 99% chance!! :eek2:


----------



## pfp

Athlon646464 said:


> http://twitter.com/DIRECTV
> 
> I sent them a help message, and then they joined me. Here is the message DM'd them, all under the 140 character limit:
> 
> ***********
> 
> I'm a beta tester. Please activate Whole Home DVR Service on my account as unsupported. 508-xxx-xxxx - U may need to change pkg and put back
> 
> ***********
> 
> Of course, I gave them my whole phone number. If there is more than one account on your phone number, you may want to send them your account number instead. (I thought my phone number would be more secure should something go wrong.)
> 
> After I sent them the DM, I was good to go in under an hour!
> 
> Hope this helps........


I guess I'll see if the same works via email.


----------



## xmguy

I got a reply. " DIRECTV
This has been added. less than a minute ago "


----------



## Doug Brott

xmguy said:


> I got a reply. " DIRECTV
> This has been added. less than a minute ago "


Did they leave the legacy package (or put it back)? I'm pretty sure that they have to remove it to get the WHDS added but put it back to get you back to where you were when they're done.


----------



## xmguy

Doug Brott said:


> Did they leave the legacy package (or put it back)? I'm pretty sure that they have to remove it to get the WHDS added but put it back to get you back to where you were when they're done.


This is what they said when I asked if my legacy package was on and mrv too.

"*DIRECTV* 
Everything should be as it was but with MRV. 6 minutes ago "


----------



## xandor

I got my MRV added today, and was able to keep my Total Choice + package.

This got me thinking about upgrading, though. Time to crunch numbers.


----------



## David Ortiz

morphius2036 said:


> OK I am somewhat confused on the method of connection. I see all the drawings for how to connect by coax from the SWiM switch then with power to band-stop then a series of splitters to the DECA's in each room. Does this mean you have to daisy chain the boxes instead of all taping from the SWiM switch? Also I have a powered outlet connected to my HD DVR HR23-700, which is connected to a switch to the INTERNET, for the initial SWiM device. I want to get the least amount of equipment off-line and still have this work. I have three boxes but only two are the compatible, I don't care if the third works.
> 
> The reason I ask is because I already have 3/4's of the stuff needed for this but I have to pay a ridiculous amount to get this done professionally.


SWiM and MRV with internet connection requires a minimum of one splitter. There are cases where that splitter would be the only splitter in the system.


----------



## xmguy

CONFIRMED. MRV ADDED! Still have Choice Xtra + HD-DVR WITH MRV.

Shows up on my account.


----------



## xmguy

Seems the BEST way is to send a message to DirecTV on Twitter.

1; Send a open message to DirecTV ( http://twitter.com/DIRECTV )
Requesting the following : "@DIRECTV - I'm a beta tester for the Whole Home DVR Service. Can you activate it for me (unsupported)?"

2: When they reply send a DM or Direct Message. Can be done from YOUR twitter page to the right under Direct Messages.

3: Choose "directv" from the drop-down list.

4: Send them a message "I'm a beta tester. Please activate Whole Home DVR Service on my account as unsupported. XXX-XXX-XXXX - U may need to change pkg and put back"

5: CONFIRM on your DirecTV account that the package is STILL same as before and Whole Home DVR is added.

They should add it. Change the XXX to your phone # that is on the account.

THANKS TO "Athlon646464" for the info and what to send them!!


----------



## David Ortiz

jetski said:


> So I have tried to rerun the setwork setup and still having issues.
> After running the network system test all looks good. But when I go into more system info I do see where theres a issue on one of the units.
> this is what i see on one unit where the other has info listed
> The STB services port: N/A(202)
> Status: -
> Audio Services Port: -
> 
> Is this a rotter issue/setting? I have reset everything......
> 
> Thanks in advance


Probably more important are the IP addresses for the DVRs. They should be very similar, with most like the last set of numbers being sequential.


----------



## xmguy

Seems D* now supports ext HDD on the MRV page too. But uses the MRV as a great way to add HDD space.

"Want to get even more recording capacity?
Our HD DVR already offers two times more recording capacity than cable. But if you'd like even more, just add another HD DVR to your DIRECTV® System and you'll double your recording capacity. Don't worry about having to remember which DVR you recorded your shows on. Whole-Home DVR service keeps things simple by giving you a single, unified playlist of all your recordings on any connected TV.

You can also increase your recording capacity by connecting an external hard drive to your HD DVR.
"


----------



## kevinwmsn

kevinwmsn said:


> I tried the phone call earlier tonight, The CSR I spoke with spoke with had to talk to supervisor first but he said he did it. But I haven't seen any charge/ activity on my account. My recievers still say Beta. I go to their website and it saids "Not eligible for DIRECTV Whole-Home DVR service" I have a HR21-100 and a HR20-700, SWMSlimline 5 LNB Dish, with the Total Choice legacy package + HD Access. Could my legacy package be an issue? I did have them update the type of Dish I have last year, when my power injector went bad. I sent out the form letter email that has went out and I hope tommorow they answer back.


Here's my update. I sent the email and they replied they said couldn't because of my legacy choice locals package. When I got home, I called again and got some nice guy CSR on the phone. I asked him about it and to check the attribute. He got me fixed up, I even asked him to stay on the phone for about 1 min to see if the charge will show up on my account. Once the charge showed up, I was happy and asked him to refresh the authorization on the receivers and a few min later the Beta went away. Moral of the story is, Try, Try, Try again till you get a CSR who is able to fix you up.


----------



## cnmurray8

Success after many phone calls and a few e-mails I found a CSR that knew what I was talking about and the whole home dvr is on my account and working with no beta showing. It can be frustrating but anyone still having problems just keep trying. It will get done.


----------



## bgartz

3 calls and I can't get them to activate my account. I tried to walk them through the instructions on the first page, but they can't seem to figure it out. 2 of them went to supervisors for clarity, and still could not do it..


----------



## Athlon646464

xmguy said:


> CONFIRMED. MRV ADDED! Still have Choice Xtra + HD-DVR WITH MRV.
> 
> Shows up on my account.


Happy it worked out for you! 

It seems to me they have their most computer literate people watching their Twitter account. Everyone is having great success with it, and it only takes seconds of our time!


----------



## Spicoli

Help!
Tried getting MRV activated and all was going smoothly until I was told that I also needed HD access. I have 3 R22's and I don't have an HD tv even if I agreed to sign up for HD access. Can I get MRV activated without HD access?


----------



## Rakul

Doug Brott said:


> Did they leave the legacy package (or put it back)? I'm pretty sure that they have to remove it to get the WHDS added but put it back to get you back to where you were when they're done.


I checked my recent activity after that added WHDS for me and they did not change package (Choice Xtra + HD-DVR) but got it activated.


----------



## mikemyers

If I understand this correctly, the main thing that needs to be done by the end of the day tomorrow, is to get "MRV-Capability" set to "u" (unsupported).

Is this correct?

If so, where on the DirecTV user's page can I confirm what it is set to? I must be looking in the wrong places, as I can't find it at all.

I was told that now that this is done, I can enable "Whole Home DVR Service" any time I want to, so apparently there is no rush to do that last part until I am ready.


----------



## Lanthom

Has anyone having problems getting this set up with an R22? I have an HR22 and and R22 and have been told by a couple of CSR's that my R22 will not support MRV.

UPDATED: Played CSR Roulette and finally got it added but it's still not showing on the website that it's been added.


----------



## spartanstew

Called tonight.

First call took about 3 minutes and it was clear the CSR had never done this and didn't have any idea how to do it. I was trying to tell him where to go on his screen, and he asked me if I worked for D*. He finally said he couldn't find what I was telling him to look for and I said, no problem thanks for your time, I'll just call back.

Second call, I told him I wanted to activate MRV without DECA,using my own internet connections. He said no problem, let me put you on hold. Came back about 3 minutes later and said you're all set.

Total time for the two calls was less than 8 minutes.

Thanks, early trail blazers.


----------



## mikemyers

Lanthom said:


> Played CSR Roulette and finally got it added but it's still not showing on the website that it's been added.


Er, where do you (or anyone) look on the website to tell whether the "u" has been added? Is it only my own screen that is somehow broken? It would help if I knew which menu to look at.....


----------



## Doug Brott

mikemyers said:


> If I understand this correctly, the main thing that needs to be done by the end of the day tomorrow, is to get "MRV-Capability" set to "u" (unsupported).
> 
> Is this correct?
> 
> If so, where on the DirecTV user's page can I confirm what it is set to? I must be looking in the wrong places, as I can't find it at all.
> 
> I was told that now that this is done, I can enable "Whole Home DVR Service" any time I want to, so apparently there is no rush to do that last part until I am ready.


There is no way to tell this .. What you can do is look at whole home DVR Service. If everything else is set (minimum HD Service, DVR Service, 1 eligible HD-DVR, 1 eligible HD receiver and no Choice Xtra + HDDVR package), then you will see the 'Activate' button on whole home DVR Service. Even if the 'u' flag is set, if you don't meet the minimum OR you have choice Xtra + HDDVR, it will still say not eligible.


----------



## Spicoli

Doug Brott said:


> If everything else is set (minimum HD Service, DVR Service, 1 eligible HD-DVR, 1 eligible HD receiver and no Choice Xtra + HDDVR package), then you will see the 'Activate' button on whole home DVR Service. Even if the 'u' flag is set, if you don't meet the minimum OR you have choice Xtra + HDDVR, it will still say not eligible.


Damn... I'm starting to feel like an outsider with these R22's without HD access. Such great promise but still just the litte brother that's always just trying to tag along. :nono2:


----------



## seanb61

Twitter is the way to go! Done within an hour of following your steps!


----------



## Lanthom

Spicoli said:


> Damn... I'm starting to feel like an outsider with these R22's without HD access. Such great promise but still just the litte brother that's always just trying to tag along. :nono2:


So is this not possible with an HR22 and an R22?


----------



## heels98

Lanthom said:


> So is this not possible with an HR22 and an R22?


That's what I'm getting. I have an HR23 and an R22 (with HD) and they will not activate it, saying I have to upgrade the R22 to an HD receiver. I've even had two different CSRs add MRV to my account but the computer kicks it out. It's a shame too since I participated in the Beta with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Spicoli

heels98 said:


> That's what I'm getting. I have an HR23 and an R22 (with HD) and they will not activate it, saying I have to upgrade the R22 to an HD receiver. I've even had two different CSRs add MRV to my account but the computer kicks it out. It's a shame too since I participated in the Beta with no problems whatsoever.


That's not what the CSR I talked to said. He understood that the R22's are MRV compatable. He just told me that since I didn't have an Actual HD reciever, HR2x, AND HD access I was not eligible to get MRV. Even though I currently have it working on my home network, at least until it gets turned off. :nono:

For the record I only have 3 R22's. I don't yet have an HD tv so I don't have a true HD reciever or Directv HD access.


----------



## xmguy

Spicoli said:


> That's not what the CSR I talked to said. He understood that the R22's are MRV compatable. He just told me that since I didn't have an Actual HD reciever, HR2x, AND HD access I was not eligible to get MRV. Even though I currently have it working on my home network, at least until it gets turned off. :nono:
> 
> For the record I only have 3 R22's. I don't yet have an HD tv so I don't have a true HD reciever or Directv HD access.


I agree. That's kinda nuts. HD or SD if MRV works let it work.


----------



## Yourself

Sent an email using the generic form on D's site explaining my beta participation and my desire to have it activated. Got a response 15 minutes later confirming activation. Logged in and confirmed on my account page. Piece o'cake.


----------



## brian30tw

Count me as another successful email attempt. It took about 3 hours from the time of my first email to when it was activated.


----------



## hasan

xandor said:


> I got my MRV added today, and was able to keep my Total Choice + package.
> 
> This got me thinking about upgrading, though. Time to crunch numbers.


I have TC+ (legacy), and called to enable MRV this morning. There was no talk of having to upgrade or change my programming package in any way, other than me saying I don't want to lose my legacy programming package. The CSR indicated that would not be a problem. But.....

He proceeded to say I had to upgrade all my equipment...etc. I had already told him that his script was going to say that and it was wrong, and gave him Doug's instructions (in fact I told him all of this before we even started the process) He said, I'm sorry, I have the instructions right here in front of me on the screen and it says you have to upgrade. I then reminded him that I had warned him before we started that this was how it was going to go, and to try Doug's instructions.

I then said, go into the DORIS database and search for Whole Home DVR Service. He said "can I put you on hold for a bit"...sure. He came back and began *apologizing* for the misinformation he had given me. He said there were several new pages on DORIS and one of them explained how to enable MRV in unsupported mode. He then proceeded to read me a customer info script (that they have to read to you during an order), that actually stated *MRV for you is unsupported, we will not service your network, you understand.....etc.*

It was apparent to me at this point that they actually got it right! It took about 5 to 10 minutes after he enabled MRV for the BETA display on the receiver menu to disappear:

Menu > Setup > System Setup > Multi-Room

(when MRV is properly enabled, the Beta line in this menu will be gone, and there will only be 3 choices under Multi-Room:

Share Playlist
Name Location
Status

where before there was a 4th line that said Beta.

I have two things left to say:

1.I am considering the full upgrade, perhaps a month or two from now, using the full SWM/DECA approach. I need to work out a few more wrinkles in the mean time before I get completely comfortable with it.

2. When D* announced they were going to charge for MRV, I was ticked. I still find it offensive. I posted at the time, I wouldn't pay an additional dime, and I guess I kept my position, as I'm now paying an additional 30 dimes (per month), but not one dime. Perhaps this was a case of me being prematurely correct about myself....sad, really.


----------



## hasan

bgartz said:


> 3 calls and I can't get them to activate my account. I tried to walk them through the instructions on the first page, but they can't seem to figure it out. 2 of them went to supervisors for clarity, and still could not do it..


I had a similar problem. It wasn't until I told them to access the DORIS database and search for Whole Home DVR Service, and they took the time to *read the updated pages in DORIS*, that they stopped telling me it couldn't be done. They even apologized for giving me the wrong info.

So, if you're having problems, tell them to bring up DORIS, and to be sure they read the updated information, as it even has a script that they read to the customer telling them that what they are ordering is *unsupported, and they will not help you with your home networking issues, etc.*.

This was done this morning at about 9:30 a.m. central, and the CSR said they have updated DORIS policies. (maybe this will clear things up for us home networkers)


----------



## pfp

email FAIL for me. 

1st attempt - got a generic canned response within about an hour
2nd attempt - no response (about 16 hours now)


----------



## jmcguire56

Email approach worked for me! I used the text from cforrest and it went through with no problems.

Awesome!


----------



## pappy97

This is the response I got to an e-mail I sent (used a form I saw here). *Is the CSR correct? I don't think I have to change packages, right??*

"Thanks for writing. I understand your concerns about activating Whole-Home DVR Service. I would be glad to provide you with some important information. DIRECTV no longer offers the programming package that you subscribe to and our systems do not allow customers to add Whole-Home DVR Service to an expired package. In order to do so, you'll need to change your programming to one of our current packages. You can compare our new packages and change to the one that suits you best at directv.com/packages. In addition, please note that PLUS HD DVR is a base package that we no longer offer, but since you're already a customer, you continue to receive it. If you switch your base package from PLUS HD DVR to a different one, we will no longer be able to reinstate this package on your account. Once you have a current package, please write us back so we can add Whole-Home DVR Service to your account. For immediate assistance, you may call Customer Service at 1-800-531-5000. Thanks again for writing."


----------



## clay_w

pappy97 said:


> This is the response I got to an e-mail I sent (used a form I saw here). *Is the CSR correct? I don't think I have to change packages, right??*
> 
> "Thanks for writing. I understand your concerns about activating Whole-Home DVR Service. I would be glad to provide you with some important information. DIRECTV no longer offers the programming package that you subscribe to and our systems do not allow customers to add Whole-Home DVR Service to an expired package. In order to do so, you'll need to change your programming to one of our current packages. You can compare our new packages and change to the one that suits you best at directv.com/packages. In addition, please note that PLUS HD DVR is a base package that we no longer offer, but since you're already a customer, you continue to receive it. If you switch your base package from PLUS HD DVR to a different one, we will no longer be able to reinstate this package on your account. Once you have a current package, please write us back so we can add Whole-Home DVR Service to your account. For immediate assistance, you may call Customer Service at 1-800-531-5000. Thanks again for writing."


I received the same reply. Not word for word but basically saying I need to change my package before they could add it.


----------



## pfp

jmcguire56 said:


> Email approach worked for me! I used the text from cforrest and it went through with no problems.
> 
> Awesome!


Giving this a shot for my 3rd attempt.


----------



## Doug Brott

I'm actually getting some indications that folks with 'Choice Xtra plus HDDVR' may have to change packages regardless of how you contact DIRECTV. Don't take this as absolute as your mileage may vary .. however, don't be shocked if this happens. I think DIRECTV is starting to learn how to do this in unsupported mode and that they are working on a more consistent approach. It will still take longer for it to become second nature, though, so I still expect posts on the inconsistency for a bit longer.


----------



## Spicoli

Hey Doug, what are the chances of getting MRV without HD access down the road?


----------



## Rakul

Doug Brott said:


> I'm actually getting some indications that folks with 'Choice Xtra plus HDDVR' may have to change packages regardless of how you contact DIRECTV. Don't take this as absolute as your mileage may vary .. however, don't be shocked if this happens. I think DIRECTV is starting to learn how to do this in unsupported mode and that they are working on a more consistent approach. It will still take longer for it to become second nature, though, so I still expect posts on the inconsistency for a bit longer.


This unfortunately is looking to be true, they fixed it for me with this package and I saw it turn on online, but I just lost it and I see activity online with a MVR disconnect to.


----------



## joed32

I called in and was "Authorized" last week. Just got an on screen message that Beta is over. Went to status and now it says "Not Authorized" call Directv. When I was authorized a $2.00 charge cam up on my account and I paid it with a Visa.


----------



## Doug Brott

Spicoli said:


> Hey Doug, what are the chances of getting MRV without HD access down the road?


Unlikely .. You're supposed to have HD to get MRV and I doubt you'd be able to find anyone that could turn it on for you.


----------



## Doug Brott

Rakul said:


> This unfortunately is looking to be true, they fixed it for me with this package and I saw it turn on online, but I just lost it and I see activity online with a MVR disconnect to.


Hmmm .. Good information. If folks who think they were set are seeing this, the bundled package may be the reason.


----------



## wilsonc

Doug Brott said:


> I'm actually getting some indications that folks with 'Choice Xtra plus HDDVR' may have to change packages regardless of how you contact DIRECTV. Don't take this as absolute as your mileage may vary .. however, don't be shocked if this happens. I think DIRECTV is starting to learn how to do this in unsupported mode and that they are working on a more consistent approach. It will still take longer for it to become second nature, though, so I still expect posts on the inconsistency for a bit longer.


I had Choice Xtra plus HDDVR. I had the DECA hardware installed on this past Tuesday. Today, just after 2 p.m. EDT, I received a message saying the MRV beta had now ended. After being bounced around from customer serivce to technical support to programming and speaking to a supervisor, I had to change my base package from an expired package to a current package. I did not advise them on how to do it in an unsupported mode, since they installed the DECA hardware.


----------

